# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 31



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just logging in.

Starting to go loopy now. DH is off today and I have demanded that we do something, cant stand another day sitting in wondering whats going on.

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Jane, I hope you have persuaded your dh to do something today!

My dh has been brilliant giving injections. Tried my thigh but they have been really sore and have horrible bruises,so tummy has been the place. He has been going downstairs making up injections and then bringing me up a cuppa, does the injections, then I lie in bed and drink my cuppa, and then have to force myself to get up and go to work!! 

1st scan tomorrow....fingers crossed.... 

Berry you asked about length of sp before? From start of tx until ec it was 12 days for me...as I didn't get to et   not sure how many days later this is. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just logging in too xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Berry,

Irishlady is right, short protocol can be as short as 1o or 11 days to EC, I think mine was 12 days as well, then day 3 embryo transfer. They 'fine tune' at the end of the first 10 days to time EC as well as possible. Hope this helps with your plans. Good luck. 
Again ask the clinic to confirm details, you should start stimming on first day of cycle, might be possible to start on second day also, but am not sure about this. Then a few days later you start downreg drugs as well to prevent unplanned ovulation. 


Caroline Anne


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

ET went well.  Can't believe it   I got 10 eggs.   that some fertilise now.  To phone in tommorrow morning to see.  DH back at work tmw but Mum doesn't want to leave me on my own so coming up tonight to fuss over me.  Feeling very sore and crampy and finding it difficult to walk around.

Will be on board again tommorrow when hopefully feeling a bit better and had an update on fertilised eggs.

Hope everyone enjoyed their bank holiday!


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Just marking the thread..well done Owenl.  10 eggs is brilliant.  Take it easy and enjoy the fussing.

Hope all is well with everyone else.  Felt like I was the only person in the world working today!

SGx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owen 10 is fab number. Are you having straight IVF or ICSI? I had ICSI so not all suitable for injecting (8 out of 11 were ok) Hope you get good news tomorrow     When will your ET be, Thurs?

SG dont think the schools were off today either, makes a change.

Irishlady hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Berry hope your dh's results are better after his hard work. Thats a pain clinic is shutting, mucking up tx.

Went and got my hair done today then went swimming, well dd & dh did I sat in cafe with book then to McDs then had to take some shoes back to clarks, only bought them saturday and wore them first time today and heal started to come away    Then to Asda. Not very exciting day but at least kept me and my mind busy. Did have a moment of nausea this morning, could be nerves though  

Working Tues-Thurs so that will keep my mind off it, just pray for   its busy important meetings this week I couldnt be off sick so if AF turns up before Fri I dont know how I'll manage to go in. This 2ww is torture.

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Bookmarking lol!!

OwenL fab number of eggs    hope you get good news when you call the clinic for fertilisation rates.

Jane how are you getting on not going too round the bend I hope!! not long........   .

Irishlady glad DH is doing well with your jags...I always done them in my tummy (more flabby bits i think). Good luck with scan hope there are some lovely follies getting ready.

I am ok ish still having some brown spotting and that has been over a week now so not been able to relax I am back to analysing every little twinge think I am going    . I phoned the EPU yesterday and I have to go for another scan today at 11.30 i am trying so so hard to remain  . I have been an emotional wreck since Friday poor DH cant look at me and I am in tears. On a positive I am still throwing up for fun.......everytime i eat!!!

Sorry for the ME DOOM AND GLOOM post!!

will update later after been at the hossie!!

Hope everyone else is feeling good and enjoying the sunshine

C xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Cazzaw hope your scan goes fine today and can put your mind at rest.  

Owen hope lots have fertilised   

Jane hope you are doing ok, and managing to stay sane!!  

Scan went ok, much better than my first tx which has to be a good sign! Had 3 follies in left, which is the dodgy side, measuring 6-8mm and 6 on the right measuring 6-10mm. So am feeling quite happy and   they continue to grow. Also lining increased to 4mm. Back on Fri for another scan.  Started to have twinges and feeling shattered. Have hen do this w/e and not sure how I will manage staying up late, 10pm is my maximum at the moment!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok and the sun lasts so I can sit outside at lunchtime !!

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats great new irishlady, grow follies grow.......

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

quick qn... i'm really needing some opinions please.

As u all know i'm due 2 start  my nxt tx with June AF but because of clinic closure from 22nd of june-13th july i think My tx will get put bk 1 month as my period is due approx 30th. However my AF this month has still to show face, and I'm expecting her about the 29th/30th.... but i also feel she might turn up early just to really **ss me off   

So, my qn is.... (finally, lol) as my period is due at the end of the month do u think i should phone clinic and try get them to take me a few days early for tx as i'm only a couple of days off june? do u think it would work? ohhh i just wanna get going again, its driving me insane!! I really dont want 2 have to wait till august!!   

Help please xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

just a quickie just now, still feeling a bit sore and trying to relax as much as possible.

ET tommorrow at 10.30am.  7 eggs fertilised but one was abnormal.  We are IVF with ICSI.

Just one question, what is this blasto that everyone seems to be talking about.  No-one at clinic has mentioned this to me so I'm unsure what it's for and whether I'm getting it.  Don't know the grade of my eggs yet but going to push for 2 to be transferred anyway to improve implantation chances, twins doesn't concern me despite the added risks, I was an only child and always wanted 2 kids, so I'd see it as a bonus if it happened.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owenl - A blasto is a day 5 or day 6 old embryo. These embryos r much more advanced than day 3 but there are a lot of risks involved with going to blasto stage for example if u take all your 7 embryos to blast stage u might only end up with 1 embryo to transfer and none to freeze where as if u went with day 3 u could end up with your double embryo transfer and a few left to freeze. Its a personal decision. On my 1st tx i had SET and we had 1 blasto transfered, it ended up in a chemical preg and we were only left with 1 blast 2 freeze (which also ended up in a bfn)  And that was out of 12 good embryos.... this time i'm determind that i'm going for Double transfer, i'm sure if u go for double transfer ur not aloud to go for blasto... i'm not 100% on that though.  good luck hunny xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

Had Scan sad news for us am afraid we have lost 1 of our twinnies.So Gutted. No heartbeat found happened within the last 24hrs they think.

On a positive my little fighter looked strong!!     this little one makes it.

C xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazza   xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh Cazza I am so sorry, sending you a big  

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Cazza Im sorry to hear about loosing one twin     I hope your little fighter stays strong, long may you continue to be sick. 

Berry I was supposed to phone with April AF and it was due 1st/2nd but came super early on 25th March and I phoned clinic and they let me start tx so it is worth a try I would phone when it arrives.

Owen sounds good. They will tell you the grade of embryos at transfer and may try to convince you to go with single transfer so make sure you both agree to say you want 2 when they ask.

Irishlady good number of follies. Hope when stimming really kicks in you are not so tired and can make your hen night.

Feeling quite negative about things today. Having lots of AF type twinges. Nearly there though. Was talking to dh about buying hpt but he is trying to convince me not to, not long till Friday now so will try to resist.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Still very sore after EC and ET tommorrow.  Glad I didn't have to go back to work today, wouldn't have managed.  Hoping I'll be feeling better tommorrow as tummy so tight struggling to walk around anywhere.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls,
Just a quickie as not long home from work and still chores to do  

Scan was OK yesterday but follies still growing really slowly.  Think Dr R said just 3 at about 10mm and he was hoping to see them in the teens.  Gave me the story about women who take longer to respond to stimms have fewer prgns which was good to hear as usual - NOT.  I know the story so why keep repeating it?  Sorry major grumps today with work stress and this as well. Back for scan on Monday next week and EC (if we get to that stage) likely to be mid next week.

Cazza - SO SORRY to hear your news   .  Lots of rest for your other little fighter x

irishlady - good to hear the great news about number of follies.  Warm hottie has been good for me for the tiredness and gel pads for shoes - might need them for the hen night  

Berry - def need to phone clinic when af arrives - always better to get yourself forward i think big  

Owen - sorry your bit sore after EC, 24 hours of feet up does wonders    Good luck for ET tomorrow 

Dawn - Hey there, how you doing? Hope you are doing fine  

Jane     not long to go, fingers crossed for the best result for you.  some   for you  

I was supposed to be back at eri this week for next scan but have been a bit bad as we've arranged to go down south for my niece's 21st.  They eventually agreed that i could wait until Monday   everything will be OK.

   to everyone esp those I've missed

Hx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Sitting with a hot water bottle as I type...feeling v tired so heading to bed soon, but I couldn't go without checking ff!!

Flash, sorry to hear about your scan and your follies start growing between now and Monday   

Jane sorry to hear you feeling down, try to resist buying a HPT, though I am sure I would be in the same position as you!!

Owen hope your tummy starts to feel better soon.

I have decided to take Thurs as annual leave, as I fancy a lazy day watching rubbish telly and pottering round the garden - hope it is a sunny one!!  

Berry yes agree with everyone else and reckon you should try starting tx earlier.    

Right I have broken my 10pm curfew so better get to bed, night night and     to everyone I have missed xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys girls. But what do i say 2 clinic when AF arrives... the thing is i'm sure i will have another AF in june if she shows early.... however i'm usually a 32 day cycle and i feel like she is gonna show face and 2day is day 27..... which is really weird for me.... like so weird its not normal. I dont think i have had a cycle less that 30 days in my life.  what do i do?? ohhh the stress of it all. I feel like i'm doing something really wrong... in a way...


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm getting more confused than ever.  due for ET at 10.30am this morning, got a call from clinic at 9am to say that of the 6 embryos 4 were considered good quality and embryologist felt it would be better to postpone ET until tommorrow at 11am, so another day on tenderhooks, not sure what to think.  Is this good news?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

sorry this is a me post....

Got the sperm test results today and they r not good, not good at all. Count was only 1.1 million... we dont understand why!!!!?? Motility has went way down too... it used to be at 40% and test today came back as 16% DH is so so upset that he has put so much into trying to make it improve and it has just seamed to got worse. Has anybody's DH got a count like this and has went on to have a BFP though ICSI? We r really starting to think that we r never gonna have our dream, we feel really really down. 

Thanks for all your help 

xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh berry I am sorry.  Sending you a big  

Afraid I can't help with the sperm count questions. Really feel for you and hope you get some positive news soon xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Again I am sure it is good news, if they think it is better to wait another day. Mine didn't even fertilise last time, so have no personal experience.

Have you tried calling the clinic back for a better explanation?

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

sorry that previous post was meant to be addressed to owen - my brain isn't really working today, blaming it on the drugs


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Irishlady, the nurse did say it was better for me to wait till tommorrow but it's when you come off the phone and the mind starts running away with you and doubts start to set in

Berry - I don't know my DHs sperm count but I know it was considered quite low and poor mobility too.  He is diabetic also which could affect it.  No amount of zinc or alcohol ban made any difference to the count but we did get 6 eggs to fertilise through ICSI and as the clinic says like with eggs it only takes one good one which they can pick that are suitable for ICSI so try to stay positive


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh Cazza....so sorry to read your post.  Lots of  .  I am sure the hospital will keep a close eye on you.  Have they asked you to come in again before your 12 week scan?  Make sure you rest as much as you can.  

Owen - good news about the number of embryos....not sure what the implication of delaying your ET is, but am sure the embryologist knows what they are doing.  I think it must mean that your embryos are of such good quality that they can withstand another day outside of their natural home!  It will also mean that you have had another day to recover from the EC (you said you were very sore).  The less traumatic the ET is physically, the better it is for the embryo I believe.  

Berry - sorry to hear about the sperm results...not sure if I can help much except send you  .  I do have friends who had ICSI three times and in between times I know the sperm quality and quantity varied dramatically (and at times there was none!)....they have a baby now.  I also think you should just phone the clinic on a regular basis anyway so you are fresh in their minds.  Things change there very quicky and they get cancellations all the time.    

We are going to the GCRM (think you asked about this on an earlier post.  They have a good reputation and I have been impressed so far with all the contact we've had.  They have devised a completely different protocol for me this time so am quietly hopeful.  Only pain is you have to go through all the form filling again (and obviously driving on that M8....).  

Flash - everything crossed for your next scan.  10mm is on the way!

Jane - everything crossed for you too.  Friday is nearly here....two more sleeps.

Irishlady - good for you have a wee sneaky day off.  I hope the weather is good and you can get out and enjoy the sun.

I am the only person not watching the football......just about crashed the car about 4 times driving home due to desperate football fans trying to get home quickly.....

SGx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

some of you may remember me from my time on this thread, i still read regularly & keep up to date with old friends & follow cycles of everybody. i read Owens post & just had to reply.

Owen - generally if they have a few embies that look of very similar quality & grading they like to leave it an extra day to see how they perform over night, you usually find by tomorrow they embies will be at different stages & it allows them to put the 2 best ones back. if they put them back today the may not pick the best ones. if there was any doubt of them surviving an extra night outside the womb they would definitely have put them back today. so i think you should definitely look at it as a positive move.

take care

Donna xx


hi Jane how are you? especially looking out for your post on Friday   ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ . have you heard how Yoda? not seen her post since the twins were due?


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Donna of course I remember you. I've not heard from Yoda for a long time dont know how she is. Your Murray is a wee cutie

Owen I think most people tend to have 2 days rest after EC before ET, mine was Fri then Mon for ET and others have Wed EC Sat ET. So it would seem they are just giving your embies chance to grow further and then they will be able to tell better which are the better quality ones.

Berry sounds similar to my dhs results some were about 1 mill too. We had icsi and my beautiful daughter to show for it so please dont loose hope. It must be tough that your dh has been trying so hard.

Flash I was slow this time and last time to respond to stims but I got there in the end so try not to stress. Get drinking that milk, it seemed to help owen.

Feeling a bit more positive about things today, havent had AF twinges today so probably why. Im off on test day but dh has to work. He's a service engineering and could be anywhere in Edinburgh but he wants to be there when I phone for result so will have to try and meet up with him somewhere so we can phone together. Going to my cousins birthday party on sat, so will either be coming up with an excuse for not drinking or drowning my sorrows.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm now officially PUPO.  ET went OK today.  2 embies on board, both grade 2.  Unfortuantely the other 4 that fertilised one of them grew too fast and the others didn't grow fast enough so none for freezing.  I'm therefore  that this cycle or the next one works as NHS funded and 3rd cycle is FET only.  

Jane - good luck for Friday.  Sending loads of  

Cazza - sorry to hear your news. Sening   your way

Flash - hope your follies are growing.  Milk and loads of water worked for me.   for you.

Ozzie - thanks for your posting and support.  

Well, I'm feeling a little less sore today although still got cramps and pain, it's more manageable and scan at ET didn't show anything abnormal so looks like it's just taking my body a little longer to recover.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Lisa


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi every1,

Owenl - congratulations on being PUPO!!   good luck for 2ww xxx

Jane- ur OTD is my 3rd wedding anniversary... i hope its a great day for you. xxx

Stillgrumps - thanks for the advice  

Irishlady- how r u doing? xx

Hi to everyone else  

Well AF has still to show, i'm not due until monday (which is June!! So i can phone up clinic with AF if she comes when she is meant to) but i have a feeling she will show before.... but i'll phone clinic anyway and beg for them to take me early lol 

xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Not been on for ages, been busy with work and puppy which has been a great distraction for tx.  Just wanted to wish everyone the best for their tx, I'm due to be starting soon but stressing out as I feel as if I haven't been taking good care of myself and already on a downer about it all!!

Anyway hello to you all.  Dawn congrats had a feeling it was going to good news for you, delighted for you and DH

Take care
Yvonne


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

AF showed up 2night..... i have never in my life had a cycle under 30 days and this one is 29 days!!!! i'm shocked. I'm gonna phone clinic 1st thing and nag nag nag to get taken ..... even though it  is like literally 2 days b4 june.... do u think they will go for it?


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry, def phone they might let you start, they did for me. Its likely they wouldnt do your scan till next weeks so that is June. AF is sent to torture us  

Vonnie are you waiting for AF to start tx?

Owen glad your ET went well. Sorry you got no frosties. I was quite sore after my first tx still struggling on day of et. Now you take it easy for a couple of days.

Flash hope you have a fab time at nieces birthday and hope you get good results at scan on Monday,

How is everyone else.

Cant believe we are nearly there, test day tomorrow. Not had much symptoms either way last couple of days, dont know what this means.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on for a while, unfortunately I've had another m/c.  Was home at my folks for the weekend and started bleeding on Monday, went to the gynae ward and blood results came back as 2.

We're heart broken and don't know where to go from here.    

Sending you all big hugs and hope your treatments go well, will be thinking of you, but going to take some time out from the site.

Dxx

Jane - good luck for tomorrow hun


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh Peanuts that is so sad         take some time to look after each other


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Peanuts am so so sorry to hear your sad news         you take your time and look after yourself.

Berry hope you get to start tx early fingers crossed for ya.

Jane goodluck today    

I know i am forgetting someone........brain is mush goodluck to all i have missed.

Thanks for all your kind words...... they really do help.

C x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

You missed me     hope you are doing ok  

Dawn, I was so sorry to read your message, you and DH are in my thoughts. Will send you a pm later   

berry what did the clinic say?

Jane hope you are ok, what time do you go for bloods?  

Lisa that's great you are PUPO!! 

Hi Yvonne 

Well, had second scan today and things are still growing!! Now have 4 in left and 11 in right and back on Monday for another, and hopefully final scan! Can't believe the difference as I only had 3 in total at ec stage last time.  Waiting room was sooooo busy and hot today.

Hope you all manage to enjoy the sunshine this weekend. I have told girlies I am on antibiotics so I am prepared for the hen w/e, though I still need to think why I am on them in case people ask!!!  As I was off work yesterday hopefully they will believe my story  


xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone  

I've started Stimming!!!   Next scan is on Tuesday.... i'm in shock... but a good shock. I had my 1st scan 2day.... uterus was 6.1 ? what that mean? I had 6 follices on left side and about 10 on right... doctor Raja said its good.... so here is hoping. 

Jane.. hope u have good news 2day, been thinking about u all day. 

Irishlady - great news on ur scan, this is our time now i think   

xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry thats great they let you start. Not sure about lining when your do SP, with LP they want it to be under 4mm but must be different for SP. Wow that is a lot of follicles already. Will go in so quickly now.

Irishlady, good number of follicles. So is your EC/ET scheduled for next week?

Cazza cant believe you are 10 weeks already. Hope you are taking it easy and your baby is growing nice and strong. How is the sickness?

Owen how are you feeling. are you going back to work soon or do you have 2ww off?

Flash, stillgrumps, peanuts   hope you are enjoying this lovely weather.

Well I wont keep you in suspense any longer. Had my blood test this morning and it has come back   still in shock, cant believe we could be so lucky twice. I've had a feeling for a couple of days been feeling bit queezy and off food but didnt want to say out loud and jinx it in case it was just nerves

Irishlady you could borrow my antibiotics story, we are at my cousins birthday party tomorrow and I am going to tell everyone that I am on antibiotics for impacted wisdom tooth. I've had this before and also gives me a good excuse when I dont feel like eating, which right now I dont! One of my friends said she had antibiotics for ear infection.

Well off to track down some of my family to tell them.

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jane - Congratulations!!!! Thats fanstaic news!!!! So happy for you!!    
What was ur Blood result?? ohhh maybe its gonna be twins   

I forgot to tell u all, i put down on the forms today i'm having 2 embryos replaced... the nurse didnt try too put me off, she said it was fine. 

xxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry HCG was 122 not sure if its high enough for twins was higher last time but its still strong positive, nurse said anything over 50 was good


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Jane - congratulations on your  

Peanuts - sorry to hear your news.  Sening you  .  I don't have any words that will make you feel better but just want you to know I'm thinking about you.

IrishLady - good luck with the stimming.  Hope it goes well at next scan

Berry - good luck with the stimming.  Hope it goes well at the next scan

I am feeling better today.  After lazing around in agony most of the week, I got up this morning and too the dogs for a walk along the River Almond for just over an hour.  It was a beatiful day and I quite enjoyed the stroll and being able to get out.

Jane I'm back to work on Monday, feel I should be OK by then and at least it will keep my mind of the 2ww.  I do cycle to work normally as it's difficult to get from Clermiston to Morningside by bus, it takes well over an hour for a 4hr shift and makes it incredbily tiring.  I'm a bit worried about cycling though so think I'll take the van and park it down by the canal which is still a good mile walk (15-20mins) to the Royal Ed Hospital but the nearest I can park and probably the safest way and quickest way to get to work until I get my results.

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

That's great berry, hope scan goes well on Tues. great number of follies already, 6.1mm will be your lining, they like it to be over 8mm for et, mine was at 4mm on first scan and was over 9mm on second, so you are doing great already!

I will probably have ec on Wed or Thurs, will find out more after scan on Mon.

Jane - fab news     so happy for you and dh. Re the antibiotics I think I am going to go for a bladder infection! I am still drinking lots of water and going to the loo, so hope they believe me!! 

Isn't this weather gorgeous  

Owenl that is a long cycle, I used to cycle to work but have become v lazy. Instead I drive and walk a mile to work as well. Take care   it works for you

cazza hope you are doing ok 

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there,
I live in Edinburgh and will be going for my second IVF treatment at the Royal Infirmary in August. I'm not sure if this is the place to post, but I just wanted to pop in and say hi.
Is anyone else waiting to start treatment at the moment?
We had our first treatment in Europe and it all seemed to be going well, but we received a BFN last week after I had bled for for five or six days. 
We aren't telling our family or co-workers, so the whole thing is very top secret, which is a bit of a pain and of course when it didn't work out, we couldn't share our sadness with our families and had to behave as normal. 
We have a little boy who is four already who was a surprise pregnancy, but very welcome.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Martakeithy - welcome to the board.  I'm sure like me you will find the help and support on here fantastic.  Like you I have't told anyone at work and only my parents and a couple of close friends know about the treatment.  It is difficult to get through the bad times without the support and I don't think I'd have coped withut these boards.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone,

sorry i've hardly been on here for a while!  

Dawn, i just wanted to say that i'm so so sorry to hear your news.  Make sure that you and DH look after yourselves.        

Berry, you and me might be having EC at the same time.  My next scan is on Tuesday too.

Marta, hi there and welcome to the thread.  So sorry to hear about your recent bfn.    August will be around in no time and everyone at ERI is so lovely.  I never told anyone about tx our first time but i found it really difficult to deal with so told my immediate family who were so good and don't ask too many questions.

Jane, that is fantastic news.  You must be so excited.    

Irishlady, you must be so happy to have all those follies.  Are you doing something different this tx?

Vonnie, when are you starting tx?

owenl, how is the dreaded 2ww?  When is your OTD?  

Well I started stimming on Thursday and have my next scan on Tuesday.  I think I had about 4 follies on one side and either 5 or 6 on the other side, so about the same as last time.  They've upped the dose of menopur this time        I am dreading the 2ww, if i get there.  

hope everyone is having a great weekend, isn't the weather fab!

xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca- What time r u in for scan on tuesday? I'm 8.30... i might see u ??!! What is menopur? is it the same as puregon?? i'm on 150 of that. xxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Berry, we'll be there between 9 and 9.30.

I'm not sure berry.  Menopur is such a hassle.  I need to use one vial of liquid to 4 vials of powder - 300mg.  Its an absolute pain to do and the liquid vial has cut my fingers too many times


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

littleareca- i've never had that b4. How u feeling?? i'm feeling ok so far, its still not sunk in that i've started tx.... so thats gd. when do u think EC will b for us?? approx?? i'm guessing the 15th? or am i wayyyy off? lol xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Owen and Little Areca,
thanks for the welcome. I think I will try to find somebody in RL to tell, other than my partner, it may help a little. I found making up stories about why I had a sore stomach or why I was feeling so tired really trying. It's horrible to have to lie to colleagues, mine are very supportive and would be great if I told them.
I agree though, that forums like this are great for off-loading and support as well as to celebrate the good times.
The weather is surprisingly good, and I keep forgetting to put sun cream on when I wear scoop necks so have a permanent pink bit - doh!
Areca did you have nine or ten follicles when you had your last scan? That sounds great. Are you finding the heat OK when taking the hormones?
Owen are you currently undergoing IVF, or will you be starting later?
Good to hear from you.
Daisy


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Little Areca, I was terrified to snap the vial the first time, it took me ages to summon up courage. I didn't cut myself on the glass, but stabbed myself with needles so many times, it wasn't even funny. 
I will try to read back over the whole thread to catch up on where everyone is, so I don't have to keep asking you all questions.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta- welcome  My tx is also a secret, finding it hard. but i feel if it was not for this site i would go insane.... it really helps. xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, i'm feeling okay.  I can feel all my follies growing!  I can feel it a lot more this time but its prob because they upped my dose.  EC for me should be around the 7th so I guess it'll be around then for you too?  I only stimmed for 12 days the first time and 10 the second time.

Daisy, yes i had about 9ish but i had that last time and only got 6 eggs and only 3 embies from them.  Its really odd but this time when i was d/regging i had hardly any hot flushes and not too many emotional moments!     However I have managed to get a fantastic chest infection and am on antibiotics.  I'm really hoping they don't interfere with tx.  How did you find your first tx?  DH stabbed himself on the big green needle the other day


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh i'm not sure about me... that would be great if it is about the 7th for me... a lot sooner than i thought!!  i cant remeber what i did last time at all... my mind is blank! lol i'll  need to look up my old records. xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Berry, it is tough going it alone isn't it! I felt as if it made my sadness insignificant because I was making up stories to people and dismissing everything as a touch of flu, when it was so much more than that. Of course when I discovered the IVF didn't work I heard that my SIL is pg. I wish I could be a bit more enthusiastic, but it's a bit much right now. I'm happy for them, but just can't get all excited about it.
Areca those big green needles are awful. I couldn't decide whether to put the protective cover back on before removing them from the syringe, or after removal. It seemed to make it more tricky to get the needle off when the cover was on, or it would come off and stab me.
Was your DH helping with the injections when he stabbed himself?
I didn't find the injections too bad, which was a relief and didn't notice any reactions to the drugs much either if anything I was better than my normal, hormonal self. I wonder if I should just take them all the time, I'm sure my DP would be pleased.
My clinic put me on the pill for a couple of weeks before the starting the injections and I noticed some cracking spots the first few days on the pill, but again I actually quite liked taking it because I'm on the emotional side and it kind of chilled me out a bit.
My clinic had me taking merional, which sounds very much like Menopur: the vial of saline and the powder pill thingy in another vial I took 2 x 75mg vials and gonal F in a pen which was a squoosh after the fiddling around with needles.
I'm remember having a permanent cold the Winter I fell pg with my DS, so it didn't do me any harm. I'm sure your body can deal with both. Are you taking anything for the chest infection?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Daisy - i totally understand. My auntie (yes my auntie... lol she is very young) fell preg straight after my failed cycle and i was so so so so upset, i dont know why i was so upset but i just couldnt cope with everyone thinking that we didnt want 2 start a family yet and me going through so much try actually try make us a family.... its so hard. 


xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning Everyone,

Irishlady - how dare i forget you........really pleased that all going well with your tx great numbers compared to your last cycle. How did you get on with the hen weekend?? did your antibiotics story work??

Berry - great news getting to start this cycle sending lots of    .

Jane - Congratulations on you BFP great news.

Peanuts - So so sorry to hear your news really gutted for you     .

Owenl  - Glad to hear you are feeling better     to you too.

martakeithy - welcome to the board great support network on here goodluck with your tx.

little areca - Good luck with your cycle too all seems to be going to plan sending lots of    .

Really hope i not forgotton anyone this time.........   

I am ok getting on with things best I can everyday is slightly easier think I hope i will relax a little more after 12 week scan and see my little fighter again....PMA PMA who said 2ww is hard!!! lol
Still being very very sick cant brush my teeth without throwing up!! all good tho as i think i would be panicking if the sickness stopped!!!

Thanks again for all your well wishes going to enjoy some more sun

C x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning.

Cazza glad you are still being sick   when I was pg with dd I couldnt brush my teeth either every morning after doing my teeth dh would find me sitting on the stairs outside bathroom with head between my knees   are you still off work?

Berry, Daisy we told close family about tx because I found it stressing me out more trying to keep it secret. One appointment I saw a pg friend across the car park and had to hide in the car then after she had gone I saw my MIL and her sister on the way to visit relative who had just had baby I phoned dh who was in waiting room to tell him to hide because of course the cleverly thought out waiting room at the clinic is on full view for everyone going into maternity when I got there I couldnt find him, he was in the toilet.    I can laugh about it now but after that we told our parents.


little areca I stabbed my self with a needle one day too taking cap of my finger bled for ages and the needle was bent.

Owen hope you are not so sore now and work went ok. I think I would hold off on cycling too.

Irishlady how was your hen weekend? Did you manage your cover story? A couple of people commented on my not drinking but no one asked why so I didnt explain further. I think my aunt might be suspicious though because of the way she smiled when I said I wasnt drinking. DH and my parents tried to convince me to tell everyone but I got quite angry with them shouting something about women who get pregnant naturally dont tell everyone till 12 weeks so why should I. Oh dear must be the hormones 

Peanuts hope you and dh are looking after each other   

Well best be off since we've been away all weekend my fridge is empty so off shopping.

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Lots of new messages!!  

Have loads of work to do but wanted to say hi and welcome to the newbies  

Scan went well this morning and have trigger injection tonight and ec on Wednesday!!! Yipeeeeeeeeee!
Going for ICSI this time round as eggs didn't fertilise in other tx. Have 11 follies in one and 5 in the other, soooo much better than only 3 last time   Still not getting my hopes up and really just aiming to get to et this time. 

We fell asleep before last trigger and ended up doing it 20mins late, I couldn't sleep for the rest of the night for worrying. So I will definitely be awake until 11.30pm!

hen w/e went ok thanks, yes I think they believed the antibiotics story. It was a v tame hen w/e so were in bed about midnight which suited me. Now have the wedding this Sat, so hope if I get to et they can do me on Fri or first thing on Sat

Sorry I haven't time to reply to personals and it is v me  

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!

First chance to get on since coming back from our weekend down south with my family to celebrate my niece's 21st.  Had such a good weekend although its so hard seeing my sisters happy with their families both young, 6 and 9 and 16, 18 and 21 for eldest sis and all settled   anyway PMA and fingers crossed that DH and I will have some happy news to share with them very soon   .

I'm with you irishlady as had scan this morning and although they weren't sure if EC was going to be Wednesday or Friday when i phoned back, its going to be Wednesday.  Follies are a bit over the place with only one at 20mm and 4 about 16-18mm which made me question going for Wednesday but there you go..

Trigger at 1am tonight!  Help I'll be fine til just after 11pm then wont know what to do with myself as I know I wont be able to sleep!  

What do you think about time off afterwards if ET is on Friday?  How much time would you take off work?  Broke the news to manager and he suggested getting a sick line from the hospital-although he's no idea what it is for!!

Sorry no time for personals as struggling to get things done tonight so big  to newbies and everyone of course.

Here's a little  for us all

Back with updates on sore stomach and sleepiness after EC!!

Hxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Flash hope your trigger jab goes ok. Mine was a 1am too so does that mean your EC is at 12 midday like mine? Still got to fast from midnight though   enjoy your jab free day tomorrow. I went to bed at 10 and set alarm to get up for mine no way I could stay up till 1am. I took 2 full days off after ET mine was Monday so I went back on Thurs but it was only 1/2 day then off till following Tues. I definitely recovered quicker this time so you might be different. The hospital wont give you a sick note you will have to see your gp for one but dont think you will need one if its less than a week.

Irishlady good number of follies, are they all big ones? I had 21 but they told me only 9 were big enough. Hope you recover ok for the wedding. Enjoy your jab free day too.

Good luck to you both for EC.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi girlies

Flash, fingers crossed for us both on Wed   Don't envy you staying awake till 1am. Quick trigger question can it be injected in tummy or thigh ?? I can't remember where we did it last time, was too sleepy to remember!

I am planning to go to work on Thursday and then not sure about Fri as they said et, if I get that far, would probably be on Fri or Sat. 

About 8 of my follies were 17-18mm, so   it works this time

Thanks for your good wishes Jane
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone  

What a lovely day it has been!!! I have a tan! i cant believe it!! lol

Irishlady- great news on ur scan!!! Lots of luck for EC and it will work this time for you!!!    I did my trigger in my thigh last time, but i always inject there.

Flash - Great news about ur scan and EC, lots of luck xxx I know the feeling about seeing all the 'happy families' its tough, but 1 day it will be all of us on our FF picnic  


Well as for me i have my 1st scan 2morrow morning to see how my little folices r growing and see how many r there, i dont feel much going on 2 b honest. I think i'll have none!!! i'm so worried.... 
Ive been drinking lots and lots of water too so hopfully that will keep everything going good. I;ll b on 2morrow 2 let u all know how my scan went.

Berryxxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Irishlady and Flash, not long till your trigger shots now    Flash poor you with your trigger at 1am.  I'd have about 10 alarm clocks set just in case      

berry, good luck tomorrow.  Might see you there    I'm getting follie feelings at the moment but i think its just because i'm on such a huge dose of menopur


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

little areca - i'm not feeling much just now, but i dont think i did last time either, i'll need to look back on my posts 2 see what i wrote. Maybe see u tomorrow  and good luck xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie to wish Flash & Irishlady all the best for EC on Wednesday, will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you       Think you should have the rest of the week off, there was no way I could have gone back to work the day after EC!  If ET is on Fri or Sat, then you should be ok to go back to work on Monday.  Might help to keep your minds occupied, but then again, lying up on the sofa being waited on goes down a treat too!

Berry, Littleareca - good luck for scans tomorrow -      Grow follies grow!  Lots of water and a pint of milk a day will help those wee follies grow.

Daisy - hi and welcome to our thread - I might be a cycle buddy as I'm planning a FET for August!

Been enjoying the sunshine, but had to face going back to work today.  Managed ok, but was supposed to be having my 7 week scan tomorrow, so don't know what I'll be like  

take care all
Dxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Irishlady, I checked with the nurse about where to inject and she said thigh or tummy so it'll be the last one in my tummy (which is feeling a bit hungry at the moment  ).  ALL THE BEST FOR WEDNESDAY    

Thanks for ur good wishes, it really helps   I always find this bit really makes me really nervy as the full reality starts to hit   Anyway, its all good as I'm def off work from Wed until at least Tuesday and might chat to my nice GP for a sick line.

DH wants to stay up with me til 1am and has suggested a visit to Asda to pass the time!!  Hmm, quite tempted actually, need some trashy magazines to keep us occupied on Wed from 9am til 12pm!!  And a little snack wouldnt go a miss!! Party in Asda then    

Take care  
Hxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the lovely good wishes  

Flash how did it go last night? Asda was a good idea. I dreamt last night that I forgot to be nil by mouth and had my breakfast, then I hadn't got any magazines..!! So I definitely need to buy some today.

We are to be in at 8am and then op is at 10.30. Looking forward to my double gin moment!!  

Flash I totally agree with you that the reality suddenly hits you.

Was great not to have any injections this morning though! 

Berry and Little arca hope your scans went well this morning. 

Dawn thank you for your message and really thinking about you today    

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Just home from scan....

I have 6 follices on right side sizes are about between 10mm - 6mm and about 3 or 4 small ones. On the left side there are also 6 follices from about 10mm - 6mm but only 1 small. My lining was 6.1 Is this good? The doctors said it was good... but sometimes i just think they say this 2 make me feel better. I also have to start taking cetrotide 0.25mg it is in a powder form and its to be mixed, i didnt have this on my last tx so i was a bit confused but i did it. My next scan is on friday so i think i will find out then when EC will be. 

How is everyone else 2day?

Berry xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi To Everyone

I'm not posting much at the moment as I'm just trying to take my mind off the whole thing but I'm finding it really hard.  I'm struggling with my 2ww.  It just seems like forever. Whilst I'm over pains from EC it's difficult to take my mind off things as I've had permanent cramping since EC and no sign of it dissapearing.  I feel like my AF is going to start every day.  No other signs except sore (.) (.) but again I get this when I'm pre-menstrual so not sure what to think.

Back at work yesterday, hate my day job so this doesn't help my stress levels.  Would love to be able to leave but can't afford to without another job to replace it and in current recession that could be a while.

Blood test is on Monday, thinking about trying an HPT on Sunday but would be devasted if it's negative and don't want to spoil the weekend.

Berry - I think 6.1 is good for the lining and don't worry about your follicles being small, mines had a growth spurt last minute so there is loads of time yet.  My EC was initally estmiated to be 18 May but ended up waiting a full week till 25th to get enough decent size follicles

Little Acra - Good luck with your stimming

Irishlady - good luck for your ET.  Enjoy your G&T moment, I didn't feel a thing at ET.  One minute the doctor was speaking to me general chit chat, the next thing I was aware that my left hand felt quite sore and I was thinking to myself that I should mention it, the next thing I'm looking at DH and trying to figure out why he has been allowed in the operating room with me for my ET.  Turns out my op was over and I was back on the ward.

Flash - good luck for your ET on Wednesday too.

Jane & Cazzaw - hope everything is going well you you girls too

If I've missed anyone, best wishes to you all.

Lisa xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Peanuts, thats great that you've thought about your next FET.  How are you and DH at the moment?  

Flash, did you go to Asda?!!  

Irishlady, how are you feeling about tomorrow?   for lots of lovely eggies for you  

berry, thats fab news about your follies.  what are you taking at the moment?  What is cetrotide for?

owenl, I did exactly the same as you after my first EC.  I was asking DH how he was allowed into the room and why he was with me ... I was back in the ward      The second time they just let me sleep      Try to find lots of nice things to do for the next few days hun     

My scan went okay, 5 follies on one side and 4 smaller ones on the other and my lining is 8 which I was pleased with.  I'm being kept on 300 of menopur but what i'm really worried about is that they don't want to see me until next Monday and that just seems so far away without seeing anyone.  My last 2 tx's I've been every 4 days.  Why would they do that?  Am I a predictable case for them        I was told by the doc that EC would prob be next Wed but then the nurse afterwards said it'd prob be on the Friday      Who knows  

hope everyone is fine 'n' dandy
xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi little areca

Great news on ur scan  I'm on 150 puregon just now and i've also been put on this stuff called cetrotide.. its like a powder and it has 2 b mixed into water and then injected. I think its to keep my hormones from rising so i dont ovulate or sumthing like that. On my last tx i was on Gonfal ( i cant even remember what it is called it starts GON anyway lol) i'm  a bit upset about my lining as i know i've always been told it great but nnow its ok.... its at 6.1 and i'm sure it was 6.1 when i went for my baseline scan  why is it not getting any better... its annoying me. Did u have on a blue cardigan today? and do u have short hair? and with dh or oh?? 

xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

really can't concentrate at work, so thought I would have a quick check on ff's!

berry, don't worry (I know easier said than done   )
My lining was only 4mm at day 6 scan and increased to 9.3 on day 9 and then was 11mm yesterday, so it can grow quickly. I have been drinking about 3litres of water a day and a pint of milk, so maybe try that if you aren't already??

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

irishlady - thanks for the info. i'm drinking lots of water at the mo. but i cant drink milk, it makes me sick, lol. wre u on 2 injections when stimming, if so what 1s? i'm starting 2 get parranoid about the 1 am on!  

xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I was on 2 injections this time -  300 of menopur and buserilyn, can't remember the quantity  
Last time I was only on puregon.

x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Flash and Irishlady, how was EC today?      

berry, i was with dh and wearing a blue skirt.  It was really quiet when i went.  No-one in the waiting room.  how are you feeling today?

Hmm when i phoned back in for my blood results I was asked to go back in on Friday as they were erring on the high side - 900 whatever that means - but i've still to carry on with the same dose of menopur.  My tummy is beginning to feel so full its not nice  

hi everyone else


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca- i've to go bk on friday too, my bloods came bk fine though. What time have u 2 go in? i'm 9.10 this time.  I'm feelin ok, to b honest i'm not feeling much... i should b glad cos when i said this to the nurse she said 'well there is defo things a lot going on in there' but i think i'm 1 of those ppl, if i cant feel anything or i dont have side effects i'll moan, and if i do i worry so i cant win lol. 

How is everyone else doing not much chatting going on in here


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - know what you mean about the side effects.  I've had bad AF type cramps since EC and I've been moaning about it constantly and worried that the dreaded witch is going to arrive.  Today I wake up, no cramps, feel absolutely fine and now I'm worried that means nothing is happening and hoping that's not a bad thing.  Hope all goes well with your EC.

Not much time these days to go on the boards, work is getting busier and although I don't like my job much the postives are that I usually have the office to myself so can sneak the odd look on these boards and see how you are all getting on.  Not always possible to post back though!

Tonight, I have my other job which I do enjoy and the time generally passes quickly so  I'm hopeful that it will take my mind of the 2ww.  But I'll be shattered when I get home, finding myself more and more tired these days.

What fantastic weather we are having though eh?  I walk a few dogs in the mornings and it's been great taking them to Cammo, Cramond and up Corstorphine Hill in this great weather it's so enjoyable and at least giving me some light exercise as I've stopped the cycling to work until I get my test result on Monday.

Hope everyone else is well.

Lisa


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to let you know how ec went.

Got 10 eggs     Couldn't believe it.

Now just pray some fertilise, soooooo not looking forward to making the phone call tomorrow.

Tummy is still really sore and been in bed sleeping for 3.5hours, so missed the gorg weather today, never mind.

Sorry no time for personals today so a big hi and hugs to everyone    

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Irishlady 10 eggs is great. Are you having IVF or ICSI. Hope dh is spoiling you.

Flash how did you EC go? Hope you got good number of eggs.  

Owen I stopped having symptoms a few days before my otd so hoping its good news   

Little areca I think the if the blood results come back high it means there might be more follies than they could see on the scan? So thats why they will want to scan you earlier. I was feeling really bloated before EC, the last couple of days I was feeling sick too.

Berry how are you getting on with mixing your powders for injections?

Hi everyone else


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owen - Goodluck for monday xxx

Irishlady- Great news on your eggs!!! Thats fantastic!! time to relax now hunny!!! xxx

Jane - I think i'm mixing the powder for the injection ok, did u have the same stuff?? 

I'm just home from the cinema, went with DH 2 see the new start trek, it was really good. Apart from that i've not done much today.... pretty boring. xxxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi, just lost my post aahh  so here goes again!

So everyone enjoying another summer day, fab eh?!

EC went OK today.  I got 7 eggs which was quite pleased and what i kind of expected so mini dance from me!!    . 

They also told me that they had found quite a large cyst, but when they drained it they found it was full of brown fluid which they said was infection!!   .  I've got antibiotics to take for 3 days but needless to say now feeling a bit worried bout it an wondering if this will affect anything.  Had a chat with Emma about it and she reassured me not but that it could be due to a mild case of endometriosis (which I was treated for years ago).  So also dreading the phone call tomorrow which I've not felt the last 2 cycles so hope that its not an omen   

Was home and in the garden by 4pm and asleep by 4.30pm!  It was a lovely sleep!

Irishlady - Good news about your EC, well done for 10 eggs   Thinking of you and hoping for a good fertilisation tomorrow.

Owen - Big   and   for you until test day, not long to go, 

Jane - Hi, hope you are doing just fine  

Berry - You're like me worry if nothing is happening and worry if something is happening!! Try and relax and they will tell you more on Friday  

Littleareca - Know the feeling when your tummy is starting to feel tender.  I had a hot water bottle practically strapped to me for the lat week and a half of stimming.  Hoping for good results on Friday   

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  Time to get PJ's on and see what is happening in The Apprentice.

Take care, back tomorrow with news

Hx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there,
wow, there is loads happening on here!
That's great news on the egg collection Irish Lady and Flash, fingers crossed for your OH's swimmers to do their job.
Berry I had to take cetromide as well, because some follicles were at 18mm, and others were smaller. I think the idea was to prevent the larger follicles from ovulating whilst allowing the smaller follicles to catch up. It did work, the smaller follicles caught up and I didn't ovulated. I think I took it for around two days, possibly three.
Areca I hope your tummy is OK, I agree with the hot water bottle idea. Have you taken any pain killers?
Owen I hope you get your BFP soon. Do  you think you can hold out until Monday?
Jane, it must be hard waiting for your scan, best of luck with that. How are you feeling?
Peanuts - I would love to have a cycle buddy. What are you having done? Are you laying the foundations for the new treatment now?
I'm not sure about dates or anything, but I've joined the gym, so I'm hoping to be a bit fitter this time than last, I'm definitely carrying a bit too much weight.
Are you taking any supplements or anything special?
Oh, has anyone had acupuncture incidentally, I was thinking about having some this time and saw the Edinburgh Fertility Centre offer fertility acupuncture, anyone been to see them?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

morning all  

I have a quick qn.... did my injections this morning and with the  cetomide i now have a small hard lump at the injection site. is that normal?? 

xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Berry,
I don't remember whether I had a lump, but I have too much fat in that area to notice a lot. Do you think it would go away if you rubbed the lump - gently?
Did you find the pen OK. I ended up putting the needle on wrong the first time and all the fluid came out round the needle as I tried to inject. Doh!
There are some really good vids on You Tube about injecting for IVF, they all say inject a bit at a time, gradually and then leave the needle in for a couple of seconds after finishing, to allow the liquid to disperse. Do you think you may have injected very fast and it has collected in one area? I'm sure it will go away soon.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Marta,
The lump has gone down a little now... still slightly there, but i think i will be left with a little bruise. Its also a little sore and was bleeding so maybe i hit a vein? but it was not sore when i injected.... or maybe i'm just a weirdo... lol. Thanks for the advice anyway, i'll have a little look on youtube. 
xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

That's good Berry. Is your tummy like a pin cushion now?
I remember my tummy looked awful by the time I reached egg collection. Some days the needles would go in easily and some days I would be shouting 'ouch'! 
When is your next appointment?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta,

I do my injections on my thighs, nurses told me to do them there on my 1st tx so i've just felt comfortable doing them there. But my thighs r not like little pin cushions, lol. I'm finding myself more used to injections now and not getting so stressed out about it all.... which is good. However, i do still hate it! lol My next appointment is on friday morning, for another scan and some bloods to be taken, just hope i've got some good lining going on in there and my follices r growing.... here is hoping. How about u, when is ur nxt appointment??


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry some of mine left a lump and I still have about 5 bruises on my tummy and thighs 

Well, onto my news    

Out of the 10, 9 were injected for ICSI and 6 have fertilised normally.         The relief is amazing. I so dreaded making the phone call and then there was no one there so I had to leave a message, felt so sick all morning and tummy still v sore and swollen.

Have to call again tom morning to see if transfer will be tom or Saturday. Decided I am going to treat dh to dinner out this evening as he has been brilliant.......so far   

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - well done hunny!!! i'm so happy for u!!! Are u going for double embryo transfer?? Really great news!! xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks babe.   Yes were are going to go for a double...still can't believe it. I feel that we have crossed the biggest hurdle in getting to this stage. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

irishlady-you have!!! Its such a relief when u know that everything is going ahead, its the waiting that is the killer. You really deserve your bfp and I've really got my fingers crossed for u!!! Did u have any trouble with the clinic about the double transfer? did they try push u for set??


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you!

When Emma called me to say how it had gone, she said are you going for two and I said yes and that was it!! 

How are you feeling?

x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

That's great news Irish Lady, it is so stressful waiting for that news. You must be very relieved. Are they going to try for day five or is it day three transfer?
Berry good luck tomorrow, we are off to the West coast tomorrow lunchtime, but I will try to check in and see how you got on.
I don't have any dates yet, just on the list with a slot for 'August', but that was the most they would say at the time. I expect we will have a nurse consultation in July or something.
I wonder why different nurses tell you to inject different areas. I was only told tummy, so I can't compare the pain levels for the two areas.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, sorry I feel really bad that I didn't comment on your posting flash  

Hope you are feeling ok today, I am on antibiotics as well because of a cyst, it is a 7 day course. Hope your phone call went ok   

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Just made the phone call.

Only 6 eggs were good for injecting and only 2 have fertilised so we are in for ET tomorrow.  As with last 2 cycles, it will be a double transfer i think.  Forgot to ask what grade they were so need to wait until tomorrow.
Still feeling sore so resting today.

Hx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady-i'm ok so far, no signs of ohss this time, but i'm sure with my 1st tx i only got ohss after EC... so i hope i wont b going down that road again... but knowing my luck i will. Emma is such a nice nurse isnt she? i really like her.  I'll find out 2morrow whats going on, i hope my lining is starting to improve!!    I'm also going for 2 embryos this time, nobody has pushed for set with us this time, but I'm ready for them... and no chance will i got for set unless its for a really good reason.  Good luck for tomorrow xxxx

Marta - have a great day tomorrow xxx

Flash - Good luck for tomorrow!!! i will b thinking about u. Hope u r feeling better soon and not so sore. xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Flash hope your et goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

My tummy is still swollen and sore, is this 'normal'  

Still feel shattered and slept for about 3 hours today. Planning to go into work tomorrow if only to check my emails!

Yes Berry, Emma is one of my favourite nurses! 

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Flash, good luck tomorrow. I know a lady who had 4 eggs, two fertilised and now she is carrying twins.
Thanks Berry, I hope the weather holds out - you don't expect blazing sun when you go on holiday in Scotland, but a day or two would be nice.
Irish I had a sore tummy for almost four days after EC, we had a five day transfer, which was a relief because I was aching for days. I remember the doctor said that the left ovary had 'dropped' because of the weight of the follicles, so he must have had a good old root around to get them out. I found wrapping a fleece throw around my midriff helped. Take it easy!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone,

Flash loads of luck for ET tomorrow.  

irishlady lots of luck for ET if its tomorrow  

berry, yep i'm in tomorrow between 9 and 9.30.  they're good with giving a little bit of flexibility.  Are you going on your own or with DH?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Little areca - i'll b there on my own tomorrow. i'll prob see u there


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

How is everyone?

Flash and Irishlady - hope ET goes OK today.

Irishlady - my stomach was sore for a full week after EC.  I never managed to get back to work until the 2nd week and was still getting bad cramping. Everyone is different, try not to worry.

Berry - good luck with your scan on Friday.

Hi to everyone else on here.

I am going round the bend.  My test date is Monday 8th.  I've been having all sorts of syptoms since EC on 25th including AF type pre-menstrual period pains on and off throughout, and IBS type cramps which I haven't had for years.  Despite bad cramps, I went back to work on Monday 1st June as felt 1 week off work was all I could justify when I've not long started the job.  On Wednesday evening I had a bit of yellowish/white discharge although no blood and went into panic mode.  A bad night with serious cramps and doubled up in agony at times, I had to phone sick again yesterday to work so said I wouldn't be back in until Monday to try and give myself time to recover.  Today the cramps have calmed down again, I am finding I'm drinking a lot more than usual and as a result peeing a lot more, felt a little nauseous this morning but feeling OK now.  Not sure what all this means, don't don't if it's just psychological pains because I want this so much or if I could be pregnant.

Considering doing a HPT tommorrow but don't know if I should hold off if I can until at least Sunday.

Wishes to everyone.

Lisa


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

ET is tomorrow, felt even more sick making the phone call this morning and have to call back again at noon to find out what time tomorrow. 

Flash hope yours goes/went well today  

Berry and little arca hope you got on well today  

Lisa, the waiting must be soooo hard,   you get your BFP

Marta hope you are well   

  to everyone else xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Scan went fine this morning. I have 9 follicies on the right and 6 on the left my lining is now 10mm so i'm happy with that. They said EC is looking like either Wednesday or Friday but DR raja was saying he thinks Wednesday more. So thats all good. 

Little areca- how did u get on? sorry i didnt get ur PM until now or coffee would have been really nice. I dont know if i saw u, do u have blonde hair? 

Irishlady- thats great!!! Good luck for tomorrow. xxx 

Owenl  - those symptoms sound promising... but i am no expert. I have heard that these symptoms can be good, but i thought i had all of those symptoms but obviously it was all in my mind. Try to keep calm, dont worry. Your gonna get ur BFP i just know it!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Berry it was you! I was the only other person in the waiting room! U didn't feel able to ask if you were berry as if you weren't I would have appeared nuts! 

Got 11 follies in total and back on Monday. 

Will do personals later as I'm on phone at mo. 

Xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Little areca- It was you!!! I was itching to ask u if u were u lol but i didnt wanna sound crazy either lol Thats y i was looking over at u, lol  Great news on ur scan!! I've to go back on monday for a scan at 8.50 and to keep  same dose. Emma told me on phone when i phoned for blood results that its looking like Wednesday for my EC. What about u?? 

I forgot to say that my follices r all about 14mm-10mm apart from 1 that is 15mm so i think its good?! xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

quite happy as my bloods have come back normal but EC prob won't be until the end of next week or the following monday      

Irish thats great news about EC  tomorrow.    

Lisa, that all sounds really promising and your test date is only a few days away  

berry your follies sound great.  mine were between 10 an 13.5.  because i'm having ICSI they said my follies need to be larger than ones for IVF    See you on monday!!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

little areca - i'm also having icsi, i wonder if my ec will get put bk too.... oh we will wait and see.... lol yeah see u monday!! what time r u in?? xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, I'll be there at 9!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pleased to hear your scans went well little areca and berry   

I am down for et at 10.30am tomorrow.    We have a wedding to go to in the afternoon, dh thinks we shouldn't go but I reckon if we go for ceremony and meal that should be ok. Don't fancy doing any strip the willows!!! Do you think that will ok?  We will leave for wedding about 1.30pm, so can fit in a wee sleep between getting home and trying to doll myself up and feel ready for a wedding. How did others feel after et?? 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Irishlady - You prob would b fine after ET to go to the wedding as u will just feel normal. I know if it was me i wouldn't go though 'cos i would just b totally paranoid about anything, thats just the way i am.... but i am 1 of a kind lol. 

xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

irishlady, if you feel up to it then go for the ceremony and the meal but then go home.  

berry, i've been told ec could be on wed, could be on fri or could be on the following monday.  everyone is saying diff things!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Little areca- hope we both r on wed!! Well doctor raja said to me it could be wed or friday but said he thinks wed.... which i thought was confusing. Then spoke to emma when i phoned for bloods and she said EC will defo not be mon or tuesday possibly wed.... i was was like   lol  so i;m a bit confused too.... i'll know for defo monday. 


Sorry if this is a bit much TMI but i am on day 8 of stimming and i'm wondering if it is normal to have discharge? i think i did on my 1st tx but i cant remember for sure. 


xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Just a quickie from me.

Irishlady -well done you on your eggs and embies  , thats great news.  Hope ET goes well tomorrow, think it should be ok to head off to a wedding, as long as you're not still on the dance floor at 1am!!   See how you feel tomorrow.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you    

Helen - well done you too on your ET and 2 embies  .  Any word on ET?  I hope it went/goes well and keeping everything crossed for your 2ww      

Berry & littleareca - wishing you both lots of luck for your EC's next week - whenever they turn out to be!  I know its annoying not knowing exactly what day, but the Dr's need to make sure they take you at the optimum time for your follies  

Lisa - keeping fingers crossed for your OTD on Monday.  Its really tempting to test early, but as implantation can vary so widely you could test negative on a HPT on Sunday and then positive with a blood test on Monday  .  Its really hard, but try to hold on to next week   , don't want to be putting yourself through hell for no reason   

Marta - I'm doing a FET in August, so hoping for AF to arrive at the beginning of the month!  I usually take Boots Mum to be plus supplements on the lead up to treatment and try to be as healthy as possible, but then again, lots of people get prg naturally when they're ****** or worse, so a wee glass of wine of 2 won't hurt on the lead up!  I've not done acupuncture (enough needles in all of this for me!), but a lot of girls have, I think Napiers has a couple of acupuncturists that do fertility treatment, also a place called the Mulberry Tree.  You should get a letter in July asking you to phone the clinic with your AF in July or Aug, depending on your txt.

Take care ladies
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
we arrived at the holiday cabin this evening and I couldn't resist checking in.
Berry and Areca - that's fantastic news about the follies all doing well. 
That's funny about you 'meeting' but not being sure, perhaps we should all wear carnations when we go to the ERI so we can recognise each other. 
Irish I'm so excited for you for tomorrow, I hope it all goes smoothly and will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. How are you feeling about it? You must be nervous. I think, just listen to your body, if you don't think you can cope with the wedding, just go and rest. On the other hand, as long as you take it easy it might help take  your mind off the whole thing and put a smile on your face, which can't be bad.
Peanuts thanks for the info. I will let you know when I get a real date, not just a month. 
Owen - you must be going nuts. Do  you think you will cave before Sunday? I hope you are feeling better tomorrow and tonight for that matter.
Speak to you all soon


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - good luck!!!!!! Enjoy the wedding too! I'll be thinking about u!!     xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you for all your good wishes. It really does mean a lot   
About to leave for ERI so will update you later 

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Well it looks like it's all over for me.  I woke up this morning with usual AF pains which got worse as day went on.  Just been to toilet and am now bleeding.  Doesn't look hopeful for testing on Monday!

Devasted, can't stop crying, going to take some time out from these boards and decide whether to try again.

All the best to everyone else.

Lisa


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Owenl- i'm really sorry hunny    take care. xxxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh Lisa, so sorry to hear about that hun.   Are you sure it is the full AF or just a little bleed? Try not to worry and take care of yourself until Monday and fingers crossed for test  

Sorry not been able to get on since ET yesterday as my Mum was here.  DH got annoyed as maybe wasn't resting as much as i should have been   .  I'm OK at the moment and feeling quite  - although that will prob change at any minute!

ET went OK.  Now have 2 embies on board so PUPO     .  Embryologist said 1 was a grade 2 at 2 cells and one not even graded as it had only just divided - so trying not to dwell on that little embie  .  Decided I'm going to try for a sick line from doc to stay off work until Thursday (feel REALLY guilty tho  ) as work is doing my head in at the moment and would feel better just being home. Whole thing much more emotional for both of us than last two times and I had a little cry in the car looking at the scan picture...

Quick personals  

irishlady - thinking of you today and hope ET went well and also congratulations for being PUPO!  Enjoy your wedding and meal - then home, feet up and DH to wait on you tonight!!  .  

berry - Hope you doing OK on stimming, I had a little discharge as well but nurse said it was OK.  Hope its good news for EC on Wed or Friday  

littleareca - hope you find out soon when EC will be!    Its just more stress and waiting til you find out isn't it?

martakeithy - Hope you and DH are enjoying your holiday.  TX is so stressful (as is the wait for it) that a holiday is just the thing in the run up to it  .  Hope weather is good for you!

Dawn - Glad you and DH have come to a decision about your next plan of action.  Has ERI advised any changes with the next cycle and is a double transfer? With some sun and relaxation, it will be a good build up to FET in August.    

Time for a cuppa decaff tea then off to M&S for ingredients for curry!

Back at regular intervals over the next few days   as I'm off so take care til then  

Hx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Irish, take it easy and hope that you are having a nice relaxing time at the wedding and not on your feet too much.

Lisa, I am so so sorry for you.  Its probably a good idea to take some time out but we're always here if you need us.  Make sure that you get a follow up appt with the hospital too to try and get some answers as to why it might not have worked.    

berry, its quite normal like Flash said.  How are you feeling today?

Flash, great to hear you are PUPO    I think you're right to try and get some time off work, esp if it is stressing you at the moment.  Curry mmm enjoy!

I'm scouring the internet to see if theres anything i can do to help my follies grow!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the support girls.  Hate to say it though but AF is in now in full flow, heavier even than normally and I'm just still trying to come to terms with things.  I put my life on hold for this, I knew chances were low but now I'm left trying to decide how to move on from things.

Prior to starting IVF (NHS funded but only 2 cycles for me as haven't so far managed any frosties), I had just started my own dog walking business but as it was in early stages, I decided not to spend time marketing and building the business as not much point if I was to be successful with IVF.

Now it hasn't worked I have the dilemma of:

1) Continue at afternoon job that I hate which is soul destroying and I dread going in every day but would at least give me an income if I wanted to to try another go at  IVF or 

2) Stay there until I find another p/t job to replace it and then attempt IVF again or 

3) pack the job in, start my business and consider IVF later in the year depending on how things go.

I'm really wanting to have a go at 3) but scared it doesn't work and then if I do later decide to go for IVF and it works, I may have to give it up anyway.  But if I can't have kids, at least working with dogs is something I enjoy.

Sorry to ramble on, don't know what to do for the best.  Test on Monday but thinking about having a few pints tonight as it's so obviously all over.

thanks for everyone's support over this rollercoaster time.  I'll probably be taking some time out from the boards but will be back when I've got my head round things and know what I want to do.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Not been on laterly but keeping up to date with everyonee news.

Dawn, so sorry to read your news.  Hope you and your DH are doing okay and getting through this time ok.  

Helen, congrats on being pupo.  Got everything crossed for you, just remember it only takes one.  That's my mantra, but was at the ERI yesterday to get my drugs and after talking to the dr I am seriously considering not going through with it and moving to GCRM.  Really not feeling the positve vibes from the place and thinking am I just wasting our cash on something that ain't going to happen.

Owenl, hope you are ok, just wanted to give you a big hug.

Hello to everyone else, will be back for personals later but just waiting for tea to be ready and then off to walk the dog.  Take care everyone

Yvonne


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Lisa, all i'd say is don't have any regrets.  If you want to do your dog walking business and have the support of DH then go ahead and do it.  You need to be in the right frame of mind for your future tx.  Could you work through the summer, save some money from work and then start up your business - maybe just do weekend dog walking at the mo so that your name gets known?

DH and myself both gave up our jobs to start our own business.  Ours is full on 7 days a week so not ideal but we're our own bosses.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Little areca - i'm feeling ok today, starting to feel a little bit of something going on in my ovary area, especially on the left side... hope thats a good sign. What kind of Business do u and DH have? DH & I also are self employed. Did u find any info on helping ur follices 2 grow? if u did, care to share? lol xxx

Owenl - i know how u feel hunny, its really hard. I feel like my life has been on hold for the last year and there is nothing i can do about it. The way i picked myself up was i thought... right, can i live my life without children? my answer is yes i can but i would prefer to have a child/children. i know if i dont keep trying then i would always wonder what if, or why. This whole journey has taught me a lot and i really believe that why i was to go through this. I hope u can find a way to get through this hard time..... and i know its so hard but u will get though this, i promise. xxxx

Vonnie- long time no see hunny, how have u been? xxx

Helen - congratulations on being PUPO!! its such a lovely feeling isnt it... i usually sit smiling in a trance for a couple of days until panic sets in! Take it easy xxx


Well today I've not done much to be honest, i really need to clean the house as i know I'm not gonna move for the next week or 2 lol but i just cant b botherd. I also cant stop eating junk food!!!! I'm craving it like mad! and i usually am good!!!   dont know whats going on with me... i'm not going on the scales thats for sure!!   I'm starting to get nervous about EC and thinking about getting put 2 sleep again as i hate it. I keep worrying that i wont even up going to sleep and i will b awake during the whole process.... that scares me more!!! 

xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Owen I'm so sorry to hear about AF turning up. I know how you feel, it is so hard and sad, please allow yourself to grieve, this was important. The dog walking business sounds really exciting, this could be a great new beginning for you, but not in the way you thought.
You are still young, I didn't have my son until I was 38 and the pregnancy was completely healthy, you have time to do everything. Feel very sad reading about what happened, it was two weeks ago for me and although things are good, there is a sad feeling inside. Big hugs to you, take care of yourself.
I am very impressed at you business people, Areca, Berry and Owen. I would love to be my own boss (who wouldn't), but I am too scared to make the first move. 
Flash how are you feeling, did ET go smoothly?
Vonnie - hi, I hope you don't mind me asking, but why do think the ERI were luke warm. Do you prefer GCRM is that in Glasgow, not sure of the clinic's names sorry.
I saw doctor Raja when we went for our initial interview and I didn't feel very impressed, I don't know why, but he just seemed too laid back. Does it tend to be Dr Thong who deals with IVF patients?
We were referred to the infertility specialists at ERI before being referred for IVF (we pay) and the gynae (bloke) was quite patronising, but I have also had some very helpful, informative doctors there, so I know they don't all tend to treat patients like silly women. I ended up asking for a second opinion about an HSG and after that the patronising doctor was a lot more helpful. I was terrified of asking for a second opinion, but my local GP was great and wrote a letter for me explaining why I wasn't happy.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, sorry can't chat for long but just wanted to say hi.

Owen really sorry to read your post and send you a big   

Et went well yesterday, apart from when I opened the curtain of another lady getting into her nightie rather than into my cubicle!! Have two grade 2 embies on board, the rest weren't good enough to freeze. Still can't believe we are at that stage and it all still feels v surreal !!    

Went to the wedding but left after the meal. It was quite a lot of standing around but I managed to find a comfy sofa to sit on!! The bride and groom were so pleased we had gone and it was quite emotional when I said bye to them  

Going to have a relaxing day and planning to stay off work until Wednesday, I think. Flash like you I feel guilty but going to put myself first for once!! Hope you are doing ok  

Big    to everyone else 

xx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Again thanks to everyone for continued support whilst undergoing IVF.

Unfortunately I don't have the finances to fund IVF myself and have one last chance through the NHS.  I spoke with DH last night and we have both decided to take a few months out, start plugging my dog walking business as I already do this p/t mornings anyway and look to leaving my afternoon day job ASAP once we can manage financially without it, as it's putting a strain on my marriage as it makes me so unhappy and DH finding it difficult to 'put up with my moods'. We are going on holiday in September for a week so have decided to have one last try at ICSI when we get back from there and hopefully by then our relationship will be stronger, making time for each other and I'll be happier in my work situation whatever it might be.

Hope everyone else gets their BFPs and all the best for the future.  Hopefully will be back on the boards in Sept.  I still want kids more than anything but have accepted that if it doesn't work next time, we'll just have to live with it and get on with our lives.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Owenl,

I'm glad you and your DH managed to sit down and discuss things.  I completely understand where you are coming from I kinda feel in the same place, feeling down about the whole process and clinic, don't know why just perhaps starting to understnad that we prehaps aren't destined to have a family.  Dog woalking sounds like a good business idea, had been thinking about perhaos doing that myself as it seems to be a bit of boom industry.  If you  don;t mind me asking where are you based?  May be in the market for a dog walker soon and so is a freind but we stay in Midlothian?

Marta, I'm cool about you asking why I think the eri were luckwarm.  I don't know why but I just had this nagging doubt in my head, I've never felt like this before I tbh at breaking point of with them.  The down side the gcrm is its in Glasgow and I've just started a new job and wanted to keep this underwraps but with the travelling is it too much stress.  On the whole I've been happy with the tx but lately I just think they are going throught he motions and not really considering my case.  

Also feel they could of been a bit more proactive sooner than fobbing us of for a yat before recommended tx.  I really don't know what to do, either take a leap of faith the gcrm or have one more shot at eri even though I'm already waiting fir it to fail.  Want to sit down and chat with DH but he's telling me its my decision.  Can you get a refund if you have already paid for your draug and decide not to go ahead?

Just feel stuck between a rock and hard place, damned if I do and damed if I don't!!

Sorry to have a moan, off now to clear out my wardrodes!!!

Take care#

Vonnie


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Vonnie - unfortunately I live in Corstorphine and will be covering the West/North side of Edinburgh for dog walking otherwise I would love to have helped out.


----------



## Stillgrumps (Apr 10, 2009)

Owen - just wanted to say how sorry I was to read about your BFN.  Its a total rollercoaster going through this treatment and you should be proud of yourself for being so strong and getting past all the emotional hurdles.

Vonnie - I felt exactly the same as you.  The closure of the clinic over July really just made our decision to go to GCRM easier.  Although its a drive through to Glasgow we thought it was worth it to get specialised treatment. Don't get me wrong, we have had good treatment at the ERI and they know their stuff and the nurses are lovely.  However looking back on everything (and we have had 2 courses of treatment) I think we have just received the standard protocols and they have not really been interested in trying anything different.  After our 2nd failed IVF attempt we had a follow up consultation and it felt like an interview on the Apprentice!  I was exhausted after it.  I really felt like we had to push to be allowed to have a 3rd attempt and had to really push to get agreement on a different protocol.  I have found it really hard being seen by someone who is a bit indifferent to you being there (even if its just their manner), who says things that have a devastating effect on you in a very matter of fact way.  I know not everyone has the option of being able to try another clinic and I know part of this whole process is facing up to the fact that I may never be a mum, however we don't feel finished yet and want to go somewhere where we feel a bit more supported in our choices.  

I am sure you will be able to get a refund if you haven't used any of the drugs.  I did get a letter recently that stated the amount of refund is being reduced, but think that was if you had treatment that was cancelled half way through due to poor response.  

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Irishlady - congrats on your wee embies....all the best on the 2ww.  I was sniggering reading your post re opening the curtain of someone else's cubicle... 

Berry - lots of hot water bottles and drinking water will help....and eating cakes and sweets too!  Good luck with your treatment.

lots of   to everyone else.

Stillgrumpsxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I am really worried as i keep getting a lot of discharge.... i'm worried that i have ovulated or something   i know its probably normal but cant stop worrying. starting to feel a bit bloated too, but thats not too bad. I've been drinking as much as i can, however today i fell asleep for a couple of hours and never drunk anything during that time, so i'm all paranoid that i've done something bad. 

sorry for the TMI but its really worrying me  

I'll let u all know how my scan goes tomorrow morning.

Little areca - maybe i'll see u, i think i know what u look like now.... if u recognise me and i have not said hello to u its cos i wont b 100% its u lol. 

Berry xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
just popping in before bed.
Irish I'm glad to hear the wedding went well and you are sounding positive. All fingers crossed for you, although I'm sure you don't need them.
Owen, you sound quite positive. I don't blame you about leaving the afternoon job, there's nothing worse than a job where  you aren't happy, even if the best thing that comes out of this is that you leave then that's no bad thing. 
I was the same as you, immediately thinking about the future and where to go next, but don't forget to take time to reflect, I think IVF makes things seem a bit 'oh well' if it goes wrong and it's all a bit clinical and kind of ignores the feelings you have. I felt things were a bit swept under the carpet until I broke down last week with DP and realised I had this sad feeling inside about 'something' which I couldn't quite explain. Sorry don't want to make you feel bad, I hope you are OK this weekend.
Vonnie,  you sound fed-up. I don't blame you, there's nothing worse than a very conservative medical staff, where they are in charge and you just sit there and say yes. Have you been to see many other clinics? Was the Glasgow clinic a lot better for you when you went to visit? The travel is a pain, and a consideration, but it's a trade-off to get the treatment you want sometimes isn't it!
Berry - I am fairly sure I had some weird discharge before EC and I was also on citro thingy, sorry can't remember the name, but it did work and stopped the larger follicles from developing.
Hi Stilgrumps how are you finding the GCRM?
Better go to bed


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

How is everyone today??

Well I have been back at ERI this morning and have mild OHSS    Back on daily injections to help thin the blood and have to go back on Wed. We only have one car and dh does a car share and of course this week he is driving   So I had to get a taxi there and then endure a long bus ride home. I will demand I get the car on Wed  

Feel shattered so off to have a lie down 

  to all xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Irish, how are you feeling?  Make sure you're drinking masses of water for your OHSS hun.  What time were you there this morning?

berry how did you get on?

marta,  its so normal to think you are coping fine and then have a huge big cry because you realise that what you've been through is so massive.  No one can understand, i don't think, unless they've been through it.  

I was in this morning and EC is now Wednesday morning  which is great.  I've got 16 follies - that is masses more than i've ever had - though i think 4 of them are too little - about 9 - 11.  

hi to everyone else


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone  

Irishlady- I had mild OHSS on my 1st tx... just drink lots and lots and you will be fine. xxxx

Littleareca- I dont think i will b having EC until friday   i have a few more follices than i thought too..... i think its about 20 in total plus some small. largest was about 16mm and smallest 10mm  My lining is 12mm today. I have to phone for blood results this afternoon and find out when EC will be, i was givin my trigger injection to take away incase EC is wed, thurs or fri but. This is soooo annoying! lol i'm goin crazy   i just want it over with! Glad everything went well with you xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just got my blood results, EC is going to be Friday.... so i have a scan on Wednesday at 8.30. i was told my blood levels came back at 3600 so EC can be on Friday, i feel a bit disappointed but they know what is best. 

xxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Blood test has just confirmed what I already knew - BFN  :'

Now on waiting list for next free cycle.  To phone when period starts in Oct.

I thought I would only get 2 free cycles as the 3rd I thought had to be a FET and we didn't manage any on 1st cycle.  Emma said to me on phone today that if we don't get any embryos to freeze on 2nd cycle we will still be able to try a 3rd cycle.  so that gives me a bit more hope.

Berry - I know it's dissapointing that you aren't getting your EC but I'm sure it will all be fine.  I originally thought mine was going to be on the Friday but they felt there weren't enough follicles, by Monday there were quite a few.  My cycle may not have worked but I did end up with 18 follices, 8 eggs and 6 that fertilised although only 2 of them turned out to be good quality so there is always hope.

Irishlady - good luck with the next scan.

LittleAreca - good luck with EC

Martakeithy - thanks for the advice.  I am feeling quite positive at the moment but do have moments where I burst into tears still and don't know how to react at work.  They all still think I had a small gynae operation that went a bit wrong hence I relapsed and had more time off sick.  To be honest no-one knows what to say to me and that's probably best as I'd probably blub.

I am now at work and bored, neverending amount of filing and no interesting work making me more determined than ever to get this dog walking business set up sooner than later but it's finding the time that's difficult.  My period is really heavy and just trying to get over that first and give me time to recover from IVF failure.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, poor you having to wait until Friday    Like you say, they know best  

owen, I really hope that you get your business up and running.  It sounds like you've made headway already which is fantastic.  

When I had my scan yesterday the dr asked if i had been feeling nauseous (which i had) as i have a swollen ovary - not sure which one!  Anyone know anything about swollen ovaries?!    

Trigger shot was last night and NO injections today.  yipee!    

hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning  

After I got my blood results yesterday they said I had to double my dose ie take 2 injections and go back today rather than wait until tomorrow as my blood was quite thick 

So was back today and had another scan, chest checked, weighed and had more bloods and have to go back tomorrow. At least they are keeping a close eye on me but I hope I have a few days away from ERI soon, as tom it will be 4th time in 5 days    I also have to keep a record of how much I pee and how much I drink and then add them up. Must find a suitable measuring jug   

Enough about me...owen I hope you get your business going soon, it sounds like a great idea and one that you are passionate about  

Little areca best of luck for tomorrow

hi to everyone else   

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - the same thing happened to me i had 2 go every 2nd day for scan and bloods, i also had 2 messure my pee....   

Littleareca - goodluck for 2morrow!!! xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

oh I didn't realise Berry, or had forgotten  

Hopefully after tom I can have a break!

How are you feeling? 

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls

How is everyone today? Sorry not been able to get on for last couple of days as internet went wonky. DH up until all hours last night fixing it as I couldn't stand another day without it!!-ah he's wonderful - well most of the time 

Well 2WW going really slowly and freaking out as I've had slight AF twinges *already * so mind running away thinking its going to start and its only 4 days post transfer! 
I've forgotten - what symptoms are good and what are bad in the 2ww?

Was really fed up over the weekend as had planned a nice relaxed lunch and chat out with friends on Sunday then one of my friends phoned after ET on Saturday to say there had been a change of plan and they were now meeting up at a park in West Lothian with all their children and having a picnic so did I want to come! Er, not really. Was just annoyed as the plan was just the 5 of us to have a nice lunch and chat as I'd just had ET on Friday! Anyway, really didn't feel like that so didn't go - so stayed home and felt guilty and sorry for myself . Enough of me.

Irishlady - sorry to hear about the OHSS, hope you are feeling not too bad. Have they said how long it will take to control? Big hugs for 2ww

littleareaca - thinking of you and good luck!!

owenl - sorry to hear your news hun . BFN are hard to take whatever has happened to you.  

berry - good luck for EC on Friday! Dont know about blood levels  . What did they say about 3600?

vonnie- good to hear from you but as someone else said, I can totally understand why you feel fed-up with ERI. Whilst they go about their work professionally, I really felt this cycle that there was a lack of certain "something" that I felt anyway would just cover all bases. Reflected in after EC when they told me I had an infected cyst and when i asked why i may have that, one of the nurses said it may be due to endometriosis! I've asked Dr Thong about endometriosis time and time again but he dismisses it!

Hi and hugs to everyone else
Hxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish - During the whole 2ww for me i was up at the clinic every second day, it was very annoying but i did think it helped the 2ww pass quicker in a weird way. My ohss started to get better and then it flared up again, thats when the doctors told me that i was basically heading for a bfp!! as they say if it gets better and then starts again its a sign... however mine turned out to be a chemical preg but the doctors said it started up again as the embryo was starting to implant. However, this is not the case for everyone so don't get worried if yours calms right down. I bet i get ohss again, i just kinda have the feeling that EVERYTHING is gonna go wrong on this cycle again. Are u on cleaxane?? i hated them! the way the shoot up after injecting. 

Flash- Emma told me that 3600 was getting high but not too high so EC could hold off for friday... i have no idea! lol Sorry to hear about what happend with ur friends and lunch. Do they know about ur tx?? I do honestly think that no body every understands what tx is like and even if they know u r having tx they can still shove there kids right under ur nose..... i feel sometimes its done on purpose.. (my sil) sometimes i think she is thinking "ha ha ur not gonna have this" in her head but maybe i'm just OTT!! lol but maybe not lol   

I'm having a bit of a poo day to be honest, feeling kinda low. I have been feeling positive this whole time, but now thats all away. Maybe cos i know 2ww is getting closer    I will b triggering 2morrow night, but i dont know what time. I'll find out at scan 2morrow 8.30. I have been given my trigger away with me already its "ovitrelle 0.25mg" it that what every1 is on?? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Fortunately today's bloods were better so don't need to go back till Fri - yipee!! 

I do feel a lot better though the doc did say it would get worse before it got better - not taking that as a positive sign! Yep I am on clexane , it is a weird needle! Trying hard to stay calm and not read symptoms though it is blo*dy difficult   Off work at mo, but may go in on Thursday, may make the day go more quickly cause they are seriously dragging at the mo.

As this is my first 2ww can I ask a question ?? After et the nurse said it was fine for us to have   but in Zita West's book it says no. What does anyone else think? I must add that I sooo don't feel like it but if it might help with a BFP then I will give it a go   

Sorry to hear you are feeling down berry. I was on ovitrelle as well. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish - i have no idea about hanky panky... but i have not done it in about 3 weeks as i am ULTRA paranoid.... i dont even know if i would do it if i got a bfp.... i would b too scared, i know thats just wrong of me but thats the way i am   

I'll b on 2morrow to let u all know how my scan went.

Little arca - good luck for tomorrow    i will b thinking about you xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Areca - good luck tomorrow! I hope it goes well for you.
Irish .what is that symbol, I can't remember anything like that happening in my bedroom?   I was told three days after transfer was OK for hanky panky. I'm glad to hear your blood was OK today and you are getting a few days off from the waiting room at ERI.
Berry not long now. I didn't think you had ovulated everything sounds as if it is going well. 
Flash, I don' think there is much to choose between AF symptoms and PG symptoms, so you are probably being paranoid. It's hard not to be when there is so much riding on it. Sorry to hear you were feeling in dumps I hope you are feeling better now.
Owen, I don't blame you for feeling teary, you are allowed, just as well your co-workers can't ask what's wrong you might dissolve. That sounds like a great plan with the dog walking, take care of yourselves - both of you.
We are still having sunny weather here, with a few clouds, but it's hot. I think the ozone layer is thinner here, everyone has been burnt a bit from my family - perhaps the pollution stops the rays in Edinburgh, I never get burnt there.
Hope it is still nice over there.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littler areca- how did u get on? i've been thinking about u all day!! xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry how did your scan go today? 

Little areca, how was ec? Can't believe mine was only a week ago seems like forever. Time is seriously dragging.... 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

My scan was fine. Lots of follices now... so its looking good   EC is friday so i have to trigger tonight at 11.30.... and no injections tomorrow!! yehy!!!!! 

Irishlady- how r u feeling today? When u had EC was it exact same as last time? were u completely knocked out? I'm all worried that i'm gonna be awake and see everything! I dont want to!!!! I'm so scared of things like this... oh panic is now  setting in! lol


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, irishlady I agree that time is seriously dragging now!! .  good to hear your blood is better, Have you had any other symptoms?  I've still had AF type pains every now and then but nothing else apart from that. When do you have to go back to eri for another check? 

littleareca, how did you go today with EC? Hope you are OK  

berry, way hey, no more injections, its a great feeling that first day!  How many follies did you have, are you having ICSI? Don't worry about the sedative, you are well truly out for the whole thing,  

martakeithy - thanks for the advice, I'm already analysing every twinge-!  Hope you are all having a fab holiday!

Hx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Flash - sorry time is dragging for you! i will know all about that next week, not looking forward to it   I had about 20 follices in total. Yeah its ICSI, i'm just hoping i have eggs!!!I know that will be this 1st qn i ask as soon as i wake up.... Last time DH said i looked at him when i woke up and i said "how many eggs!!!!?" and he was like i dunno yet, ur just back... i was like FIND OUT NOWWW!! lol i can be so nasty sometimes, poor DH lol What day of the 2ww r u on now? xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

berry you will be fine. Yes it was the same as last time and my first question was how many eggs !!!   Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow. 

Still feeling bloated and on second day of measuring wee and fluids, I drank 600ml more than I pee'd yesterday, so if it is the same after today I will call them tom. Not meant to go back till Fri - flash (thanks for asking  ) I have sporadic AF twinges and at the moment I don't fancy sweet food at all, which is a bit weird, normally NEED chocolate but not had any for a few days. Trying not to spot symptoms.

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Sorry I've been awol, I wasnt getting my email reminders   should have known you lot would have been chatting lots, 4 pages to catch up on.

Owen Im sending you huge hugs     Im so very sorry your AF turned up. Take a few weeks to enjoy all the things you've been missing out on, caffine, alcohol etc. Your dog walking business sounds good idea, I would go for it if it is something you really enjoy and can earn money out of it thats great. My last tx I saw the cousellor and she really encouraged me to do something for me that wasnt related to the tx so its great you have the dog walking. Look after each other   

Flash/Irishlady 2ww does drag soo much. I had AF type pains too so sounds good.   

Irishlady we've not had any   since 3 days before EC either. Nurse did say something at ET about not needing contraception now so I guess that was her saying it was ok, but I didnt want to risk it in 2ww. Im sure poor dh had to go without last time for about 4 months I was so paranoid    What happens with OHSS? do you have to go in for check up before test? One of my good FF's who had bfp had mild OHSS too so not always a bad thing.

Berry not long now   are you having ET on Monday? Enjoy your jab free day tomorrow. Dont worry about ET they give you all the drugs before they get started so you are not really aware of what is going on and I slept until they were wheeling me back to ward.

Little areca how did your EC go? Hope you got good number of eggs and you are laying with your feet up.

Not much news from me. Been busy at work and had a couple of family parties last few weekends.

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish - u sound like ur doing the right thing by trying to to spot symptoms... i wish i could do that. You seam like u r very together... i usually am a total wreak, fancy coming to teach me to be like u?   xxx

Jane - i think i will be having ET on monday... well thats what i put on my forms.... day 3 embryos.... but i bet when EC comes the doctors r gonna try change my mind.... i'm gonna stick to my decision. xxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Irishlady - Sounds like you are keeping yourself together well  , are you off work this week? I havent told anyone about this at work but I think I'll go and show face tomorrow and tell a couple of girls I'm closest to, just to make the next few days a bit easier and they are good friends anyway so I should have told them at the start  . Never know what to do for the best on this tx journey..
Now that sounds good..!!  No sweet cravings! I wish as does my waistline!!

Berry - I'm on same day as irishlady -day 7.  I think they will do day 3 transfer as you have EC on Friday so it dont think it'll be Sunday.  What you doing??  Staying up or bit of sleep first?  We stayed up til 1am and went for a walk in the dark and had a laugh!  Go follies go!!!! 

Bored.  Off to have a yogurt!
x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Just want to update you all, I'm feeling more positive.  Still going for 2nd attempt ICSI Oct time but having this long break to sort out my career.  I had interview this morning for a p/t post for the Citizens Advice and was offered the job.  I'm ecstatic.  It's only 14hrs a week but fits well around my 10hr evening/weekend post.  

I did want to pursue my dog walking as a proper career but I think at the moment it's better to have a paid job so that when I start IVF again, I'm not having to let too many clients down.  My existing 2 clients use me Tuesday-Friday mornings to walk a total of 3 dogs + I walk my own so it's a little extra income and it's something to build on after 3 cycles of IVF if things don't work out.

I/ve just celebrated with my first pint of guiness since I got my IVF results on Monday and admittedly it's gone straight to my head.  Gone are the day of 5-6 pints.  I have catching up to do.

Hope you are all doing well.

May see some of you on the boards later in the year if you are still around.

Lisa


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Irish I hope you are feeling OK. Excuse my ignorance, but why are they measuring your wee? I had to do that when I had DS because they thought I might have a kidney infection, so I can sympathise with the taking a jug into the loo and writing it all down. Loverleeee!
Berry, I don't know what the ERI do, but the last place I went to knocked me out totally and I woke up ten minutes later feeling extremely spaced out. No men allowed, just a room full of other women on trolleys. Didn't remember a thing! I'm sure you will be fine, you must be excited!
Jane how are  you feeling? Have you told many people yet? Any cravings?
Flash good luck tomorrow. It will probably be a relief to tell someone and stop being furtive. I hated that, still haven't told my family about the last IVF or the forthcoming. I admire your ability to share the information.
Owen that is great news! Well done you, you must be really pleased! So have you decided to stick at the job you don't like for a bit longer. Hopefully having a job you like will put it in perspective for you and you will rise above the stress at the evening job. The next time will be the one for you!


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Martakeity
No I don't need to stick at the job that I hate.  The interview this morning was for another afternoon job to replace the awful job and with the evening job I like and the  3 dogs to walk 4 days a week my salary levels should be around the same and nearly full-time hours so can't be bad.  Can't wait, handed in my notice by email asking for them to waive by weeks notice period, they may insist on me working it but I'm hopeful they will just let me go.  I start my new job on 22nd June.

Jane - thanks for all your suppor over the last few weeks, I'm glad you got a BFP and hope everything is going well.  At least next time I go through the process I should be more mentally stable having settled into both of my new jobs.

Best wishes to everyone else - 2 pints of beer tonight.  Exhuasted and a little squiffy! Off to bed.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning all  

I had trigger last night at 11.30. I must admit, i do feel normal this time, i dont really feel bloated that much, i dunno if thats cos i have got used to that bloated feeling?   not sure. I'm excited to get tomorrow going, but also nervous i keep thinking "what if i dont get any eggs" I'll be glad to get EC over with thats for sure. 

Owenl - congratulations on ur new job!! well done!!  

Flash - i managed to stay up!! But the fact i had big brother to watch did help, even though it is pretty rubbish. 

Hope everyone is doing well today. 

xxxxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Been very quiet gathering my thoughts!  I have been following everyones stories................

Berry fab news cant belive you are almost on to EC already great news

Irishlady sorry about the OHSS hopefully its under control and great that they are keeping an eye on you, 2WW you are on the home stretch now........      

Flash same to you not long now...     

Owenl great news on the new job its so so hard to drag yourself into a job you hate so much.

Jane glad you doing well.......no futhers scans arranged upto now have booking in app with midwife on sunday and its up to her!


Me update...........still being very sick......had 12 week scan yesterday and the little bubs was jumping about and sucking its thumb was very reassuring as was very  scared about going for the scan due to what happened at the last one. No need tho as it was a wonderful sight to see the little one so active.
Booing in with midwife on Sunday.

I am in maternity clothes already and have been for a few weeks......only put on 2lb tho so its just whole body shape changed. Not able to hide it now even if i wanted too!!

Sorry to anyone I have missed hope everyone is well and remaining   at whatever stages of tx they are at.

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Cazzaw- great to hear from you!! I was wondering how u were getting on!! I'm so glad your scan went well!!! It must have been wonderful to have seen your baby!   Glad your keeping well apart from being sick... i'm sure it will pass soon! 
Take care xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

berry55 said:


> Irish - u sound like ur doing the right thing by trying to to spot symptoms... i wish i could do that. You seam like u r very together... i usually am a total wreak, fancy coming to teach me to be like u?  xxx


Thanks berry  !!

Though I work up this morning feeling as bloated as I went to bed, so went to work, then called the clinic and had to go for another scan and am back measuring my wee etc!! So am home again as it would be a bit too difficult to measure it at work! I am back tom at 8.30am for another scan and bloods.

martakeithy - you asked why I have to do this, and it is just to make sure the input is the same as the output, in my case it isn't so they need to keep monitoring it.

Cazzaw lovely to hear from you and I am so pleased your 12 week scan went well  

Owenl - congratulations on your new job 

berry hope you are feeling ok about tomorrow

Flash did you tell anyone at work? Sometimes it makes you feel better to share the news. I have been trying to encourage dh tell his boss rather than bottle it all up inside him.

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Owen thats great about your new job. So good to have something to look forward to.

Berry I hope everything goes well tomorrow    

martakeithy we have told our parents & brothers & sisters and my gran and of course my FF's. I might tell more family after 7 week scan but try and hold out another month or so to tell others. I was bursting to tell a friend at work today but last time lots of people knew about tx so we hardly got to surprise anyone so this time trying to wait and enjoy the secret (like those who fall pregnant naturally) a bit longer. My mum has started knitting already and she is bursting to tell all!

Cazza sorry your still being sick.

Flash did you tell your friends at work? One of my friends knew about tx and even though she had just had premature twins she took the time to text me during 2ww to check on me, good friend eh. Her twins have just got out of hospital so I havent managed to see her yet or talk to her to tell her my news.

Irish sorry the OHSS is not going away. I got dh to tell his boss too because it was easier for him to get days off for EC/ET etc my boss just know I was having an operation but she didnt ask why so I didnt tell her.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I now am bloated   i dont want OHSS again!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Thanks for all the wishes for 2morrow xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh berry I am so sorry,    it doesn't develop into ohss.

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Berry - Just to say good luck for EC today and hope you get lots of eggs   and no OHSS!! so how many eggs?

owen - great news about your new job, it takes such courage to change a job (even if its not the greatest) so well done.  After my first day back yesterday, I'm thinking that whatever the outcome of tx, I'm going to need some of that courage to make a job change in my life too.  I know its going to be hard though, especially if its not good news, as Ill be dealing with that news and trying to get on with a job that is increasingly frustrating and stressful. Are you going further with the dog walking business?

Jane - Told a friend at work and she was great, even had a wee tear which kind of took some of the stress out of it. Hope you're doing well.


Had a bit of an upsetting phone call with my Mum last night, as - I thought anyway, that she was completely overlooking/ignoring what is happening to us at the moment so feeling a bit down today.  Prob just the symptoms of dreaded 2WW but didn't know what to say to her as I was so mad    Anyway a friend is coming home with me later to drink wine in my garden (not me of course!!) and make my tea which will be nice.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine.
Hx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning flash...I am back at work as well and seriously struggling to concentrate. I thought the day may go more quickly at work, but I was wrong!! Still got ohss and was back this morning for another scan and bloods and have to continue doing fluid charts until further notice!! So I have cut the top of a plastic water bottle and have to take that into the loo at work    Feel rather stupid!!

That is lovely a friend is coming round to make you dinner. We are off to friends for a barbie which I am looking forward to...though may have to not pee for the duration!!

Sorry to hear you had a bad phone call with your mum. It is difficult. My mum feels so helpless and doesn't know what to say. She is coming over next Thurs till Sat..so will be with me either way.

Roll on hometime.......

berry hope ec went well  

little areca how did you get on?  

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everone, just a quick post from me. bec went fine got 11 eggs, im so tired, i'll b on later xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

great news berry about your lucky 11   

xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

So sorry for not being around but literally as soon as we left the hospital we went away for a few days and i'm just back!

We got 11 eggs and they injected 10 but only 4 fertilised of which only 2 were any good      So i've got 2 on board after ET this morning but the other 2 weren't suitable for freezing.  I think i've got really naff eggs.  If this doesn't work this time i'm not sure what we'll do.

Berry, great to hear you got 11 eggies.

Flash, when is otd?    i really really hate this part.  

hi to everyone else.  i need to unpack now


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hope you had a lovely time away, I could really do with a break. 

Glad ec and et went well, sorry you didn't have any eggs to freeze but at least you have 2 embies on board and   they work.

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

little areaca we only had 4 out of 10 fertilise so similar to us and you got 2 to put back so it all sounds good    

Berry 11 eggs is good number. I was bloated too before EC so its not necessarily OHSS just all those lovely follies growing what did this hospital say?

Flash thats lovely of your friend to come round and look after you. Make sure you have a nice bottle of non-alcoholic fizz to enjoy.

Irishlady sorry the OHSS is not improving but it may be a sign that its working, because it will get slightly worse if you are pregnant    and hormones are kicking in.

Off outside again to enjoy this lovely weather.

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm feeling less sleepy now, so i thought i would come on and update you all on me. I'm still feeling sore, and i'm bleeding a bit, i think i'm bleeding more than i did on my 1st EC... so i'll need to keep an eye on that but i will be fine.  So we got 11 eggs, so i'm please about that. On our 1st tx we got 12 so we r about the same. I just need to wait for my phone call 2morrow just hope my eggs and DH sperm is gonna get jiggy jiggy tonight. Thanks everyone for all the nice wishes... i feel loved   

Jane- the hospital said i was fine and it was prob just the trigger injection that made me a bit bloated. I've just to make sure i keep drinking. xx

Littleareca- Glad your ET went well. xxx

Irishlady- Thanks for the wishes, how r u feeling now?? xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
we are back from our holiday and, having arrived back in the middle of rush hour, I am tired, yawn! We have put away most of our stuff and I am back at work tomorrow.
It has been very busy here hasn't it.
Areca, that's great news about the two embryos, rooting for you and your little guys. I know it has been said, but I know a lady who ended up with two embryos, nothing to freeze and she is now carrying twins. I had ten eggs, and they all fertilised (faints) had three put back and two frozen on day five and BFP then bleeding and BFN. My doctor was very hopeful for us, but I don't think there is any perfect pattern for success, it all seems very random to me. Sorry for moaning on,  but you have a great chance.
How are you feeling, hope the EC didn't leave you too achey.
Berry, that's a great result, this time is your time. Can't wait to see how they all get on overnight.
Irish you poor thing, I hope the bloating goes down soon. I think there is a link between OHSS after transfer and pg, sure I read that somwhere. 
Flash, I do feel for you falling out with your mum. I was holiday with mine and I struggled sometimes not to snap at her because of some of her comments. I hope you enjoy your meal, what a lovely friend.
Owen, that's great news about the horrid job. I hope they don't want you to work the notice. I hope that I will be successful with this next IVF, but I will be sure to keep checking in to see how you get on in the Autumn.
Jane, not long now until your scan, how exciting.
I was wondering if anyone could help me with a question about AF. I got AF yesterday, which was great. I took the start of my bleeding as the start of the cycle, so this cycle was 29 days if that is correct. Is this the way you guys would calculate the cycle?
The bleeding after IVF was quite heavy but not 'clotty' (sorry for TMI) so I was wondering whether this AF would be heavier than normal.
Can I ask how long it took others to get back to 'normal'. I hope to be OK for August.
Thank you


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Martakeithy hope you had a lovely hol. I think my af was heavy after my IVF but can't remember how long it took to settle down.

I am starting to get negative thoughts....main reason behind it is I have had no spotting and am taking this as a bad sign    Can anyone put my mind at rest  I am meeting friends for lunch today, which should take my mind off it. Then tom dh and I are planning a day trip somewhere, need a change of scenery.

berry hope your eggs are fertilising well   

Areca you are right about the 2ww, this is my first one and it is sooooo dragging!

flash hope you had a lovely evening with your friend. Our barbie was great  

Hi owen and cazzaw  

xx
xx
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm still waiting for the phone call. I was told they would phone me today as it is Saturday and only 1 nurse is on.... so i just have to wait around 

Irishlady - No spotting does not mean anything!! My mum had 5 kids (yes they were all natural pregs, but its really the same thing) and not once did she spot. I found this this Thread helpful for 2ww....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults Try and keep positive, your doing so well!!! xxx

Well my bloat has gone down a bit and i have stopped bleeding. On my last tx my bloat just continued which developed into OHSS so i'm glad its went down today, its a step in the right direction. i am still a bit sore and tender, but i can move about fine. I'm really nervous about this phone call, i think i'm gonna b sick. I'll b on and let u all know how it goes!    

xxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

berry, you are right that did make me feel better  

I have had night sweats the last three nights which I noticed was a symptom too so here's    

I got so used to having them with the zoladex I didn't think they could be a symptom. 

My bloating finally seems to be getting better and my fluid input and output is finally the same which is great   On Tues I nearly had drunk a litre more than I had peed    !!

berry hope you don't have to wait  too long for the phone call, the waiting is always so hard   
xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish - i hate the wait, it makes it so much more intense. I was told i would get the call between 11-12 so i home they get a move on! cos i'm about to vomit lol xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just can phone call, i think its ok... not great. Out of the 11 eggs 10 were suitable for ICSI and only 6 fertilised.... is that rubbish? I've not done as good as my last tx and that 1 failed, i think i'm gonna be heading for another failure  i feel poo


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

No it's not rubbish  

It is pretty similar to me....out of my 10, 9 were suitable for ICSI and 6 fertilised. I have 2, grade 2's on board one 8 cell and one 5 cell and mine IS GOING TO WORK  

Think positive thoughts berry   

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish - i guess its cos i'm comparing it to my 1st tx and on that tx 9 out 11 fertilised... so i feel like if that 1 failed then  this 1 defo will fail for me.   ET is monday at 10.30.... but i bet i wont have any by then... oh i feel terrible now.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh berry I wish I could give you a proper hug. 

It is such an awful waiting game and really plays havoc with every emotion. Try and think of the positive 6 have fertilised which is briliant   

Have you anything nice planned for today? I think you need to treat yourself to something nice  

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nothing planned, DH is just playing the bloomin playsation and he is annoying me now!!!


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Berry - No def not rubbish, its a healthy amount, I only had 2 that fertilised!! Dont panic!!

irishlady - my friend did well, thanks!  She brought round homemade burgers and a whole load of other yummy stuff that we did on the BBQ!! I'm with you on the negative thoughts today as I've still got AF type pains which I've had with the last 2 failed cycles.     I def wouldn't worry tho about no implantation bleeding (I've not either) as I read on another board of FAQ's that it happens to some but not all. I've got slightly sore boobs today which again I know is not really a sign but its just something else for me to think/worry/get excited about depending on my frame of mind at that moment. 

martakeithy - welcome back! That is the way i would calculate a cycle as I've always gone back to being regular straight away after a failed cycle so you shouldn't have any probs until your next cycle in August.  

jane- When do you have your scan? Hope you are doing OK, have you managed to see your friends twins yet!

littleareca - congrats on having 2 little embies on board   . Are you getting a chance to rest for a few days? 2WW is hard but I've jut found to keep as busy as poss especialy for the last week of it and to grump at DH at regular intervals!!!   

So certain today that it hasnt worked for me and finding it hard to be positive, plus found out yesterday at work that I've got something on at work on Wednesdy that I really should be at and I was hoping to be at home of course for the phone call   .  Not sure what to do.

Hx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi

Starting to go insane    and can't focus on anything for more than a couple of mins at a time!!

Flash that is a pain you have something on at work on Wed. Do you have to go? I was wondering after you go for your blood test, how much later is it until you get the phone call? Really dreading that and may get dh to do it for me. Trying not to think about it yet. 

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I notice the crazy 2WW is really in full swing now. I know how you feel, it drives you craaazy - 'what's that pain, why isn't there a pain?' etc...
Berry six eggs is a good result, let's face it one egg is a good result if you end up with a baby, rubbish is when you get a bfn. I know a woman who had a textbook first IVF, which failed and then went on to have 2 grade 2 embies transferred on the second cycle. She was unhappy because she compared the second IVF to the first, but the second one was the one which worked. Try to think positive thoughts, it might make a difference for you. You have done well.
Irish, I'm so glad you are feeling better and your wee is equal, that sounds like great news. How are you feeling?
Flash, this is the worst part, I really feel for you. The thing at work might help take your mind off. Have you tried distracting yourself, how about cleaning/baking/sewing new curtains/building a brick wall?  Have you spoken to your mum?
Thanks for the info about AF, this is quite heavy, but I'm relieved she arrived, which is unusual. 
Is the IVF unit closed for the whole of July? We are supposed to have a nurse consultation at some point before August, but I wonder if they will defer it.
Bit wet isn't it!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta - thanks for that. My mum said the exact same thing to me today. I do feel a bit better about it now... just hoping to have 2 good graded embryos on monday 2 put back. xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone. 

I have to start the prostestrone this morning. This time i have been given it in a gel form. Has anybody else? The nurse told me it was a new thing!? My qn is if anyone has been given it did u take it b4 u went for ET? or where u told not too? With the pessary's i was always told not to take it on the day of ET as they would do it for me after ET. But nobody mentioned it to me this time, and i forgot to ask... silly girl that i am!! lol xxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry take it in with you hun.  don't do it before ET


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Little areca xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

hi berry saw your posting about the gel and sorry to give you conflicting advice from little areca  

The gel is to be started on day 2 after ec, if you have et on this day you need to wait and do gel after et, but if you are having a day 3 - like me - then you start the gel the day before and then take one with you (ie the second one) and do this after et. Does this make sense??


xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish- yeah it makes sense. Thats what i've done. Thank you xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Irish, I took it as Berry was already taking it but asking about the day of ET - as in should she take it before ET is done, which she shouldn't.  We mean the same thing!!


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes! I had day 2 transfer and took one along with me for after et.  They're new and a bit less messy than the pessaries.

2ww insanity continues!!  Am now just feeling generally yuck with low down tummy pains and sore lower back and now feel that i just want this to be over!! Still feels like, af is on her way, but anyway staying OK "within myself" (a chirpy friend of mine always asks "how are you within yourself" - makes me laugh anyway  )

irish- Did you have a nice day trip today?, hope you took your wellies with you!! Usually they ask you to phone them after 1pm for the result of the test.  That's a good idea if you would rather hear the news from DH.  I think I'll be at my work thing in the morning then get away during the lunch break to make the call at home, DH not sure what time he can get home yet due to similar reasons!

berry - good luck with embies transfer tomorrow, blow them a little kiss from us   and take care.

littleareca - How are you hun?? Loads of         vibes to you for 2ww  

martakeithy - thanks for the advice, I think I need to bake or make soup tonight to take my mind off things! I would get in touch with the unit to ask when you can be seen for the consultation, didn't realise it was closing in July, don't wait til they get around to contacting you!! 

Going for a lie down before tea
xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi there,
Berry, nobody even told me whether to take it on transfer day. Luckily, I didn't take it before, just because I thought it would be a bit yucky for the doctor.
Well this morning, I was standing in the bathroom in my underwear, getting ready to go out when I thought I heard the phone. The next minute DP shoved the phone at me saying 'it's the fertility clinic'. I was caught on the hop and started babbling a load of rubbish, but the upshot is that we are going to be having a nurse consultation (I think that's what it is called) on Friday. 
I think the nurse was called Emma?
She thought we could possibly start the treatment mid-July.
Poor woman, I asked her a hundred questions in two minutes.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Had a lovely day out thanks but am shattered now, so hopefully will get a good nights sleep.  

We went to St Abbs on the Berwickshire coastline for a walk and lunch, then inland to a stately home near Duns called Manderston House which was amazing. Great grounds and yes I was wearing my wellies which was just as well, as there were loads of puddles!!! Managed to miss being out in the rain but just had a horrible drive home along the A1 and bypass. 

Had a bit of spotting, for the first time, so    that is a good sign. Also still having AF like pains. Tummy still bloated and I had to spend most of the day with my trouser button undone    Back tom for another scan at 9am, so will see what they say.

Martakeithy pleased to hear you have a consultation on Friday, hope it goes well.  

Flash, yes I agree with your comment about the insanity continuing..I go through moments of wanting it to be Wed but then being scared stiff with actually finding out the result. 

Berry/little areca I just reread the postings and realised berry was only asking about et not when to actually start taking the gel   

Right dinner is ready so better go...dh has been great though I have been particularly snappy today  

xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Irish I went potty on my 2ww too. The week of my test I couldnt sit still head was all over the place. Hope the spotting is a good sign     

Martakeithy thats great they called to you to start tx. Yes scan is this Friday excited and scared. Yes thats how I counted cycles with the first day of bleeding as cycle day 1.

Flash I had loads of AF type pains too on both my tx. Thats rubbish you have to be at work for phone call. Can you meet up with DH at lunch time for some support? My dh couldnt get off work so I had to track him down (he's service engineer so works all over the place) so he could be there when I phoned. 

Berry hope your ET goes well today. I had 11 eggs and only 9 were good for ICSI and only 4 fertilised but we still got 2 good ones for ET so please dont be down about it. I had similar response last time too.

My friend who had twins 5 weeks early got out of hospital last week so I am off to visit her today. Trying to decided whether to tell her about bfp or not but dont want to steal her thunder since visit is supposed to be about her babies. Since she knew about tx she'll be expecting me to tell her something but my other friend who will be there doesnt know so she might not ask.

Right better get in the shower, I have to go to the shops before I go to friends house.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Spotting has developed into a bit more bleeding...have a feeling it may be AF and had tummy cramps since waking up    

Had another scan this morning and the doc looked at my womb and said there could be something starting, so may head is all over the place. Have to have another scan when I go for bloods on Wed. Feel sick and just want to cry   

Am at work for a few hours to try and take my mind off things ....

STILL measuring my pee etc and to continue until Wed, so that will have been for 9 days 

Sorry in a v moany mood today xxx


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello ladies  
this is my very first post on FF so I am not sure if I am doing this correctly - apologies if I have somehow posted in the wrong place! I have been reading this board for a wee while and have only really just plucked up the courage to join. You all seem so nice and friendly and I have learned a lot by reading about your TX experiences. I'll tell you a bit about me:

DH and I are waiting to start self-funded treatment at the ERI. I am to phone them with my September period - so not too long to go now. We have been TTC almost 3 years and MF has been identified (morphology and to an extent motility). All my tests came back fine (21day bloods, HSG etc), except we had a really heartbreaking appointment at the ERI last week, where the Dr came through with something called my AMH results and she said she had some ''bad news'' (not what you wish to hear when you're sitting in the ACU , eh!). 

She said they look for around a level 5 and I am a '3' and that this meant in her view our chances of success have dropped from about 50% (I am under 30yrs) to 15-20%. I have hardly stopped crying since the appointment and I am in pieces - DH v upset too. I can't believe I have low egg reserve as a healthy, slim 29 year old. I am so upset and confused and although I have done lots of googling and research over the weekend, I would be so so grateful if any of you ERI ladies had any direct experience of AMH levels and (hopefully) success. It just all feels so doom and gloom at the moment although I know we will pick ourselves up and get on with it - just a bit of a shock. The nurse was so lovely (Jane I think it was) but we both found that appointment incredibly hard.

Sorry for a long rambling first post and I hope you don't mind me joining you all - it would be lovely to 'chat' to some ladies going through similar things.
Polly xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

well girls i'm now PUPO!!!   i have 2 grade 2, 8 cell on board..... so i;m just     its our  time.


Irish- i'm really sorry   i'm   its not af xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Polly

You are in the right place. Welcome to the thread. There are a few of us on here so hopefully someone will come along to help with your question about AMH results. Infertility is very emotional, but I know you will find lots of support on FF.

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry thats fab, take it easy.

Irish I hope its implantation bleeding  hope the next couple of days goes by quickly for you


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Berry Congrats on being PUPO - Exactly the same grading as I had put back    its a good sign!!!

IrishLady     its not AF and just spotting.

Welcome Polly sorry cant help with the AMH results I dont know what mine were....... as Jane said am sure someone will be able to advise and help you on this.

LittleArca hope you are keeping sane..........

Flash you too not long to go.

Anyone I missed sorry hope you are well too!!

Cx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Good news Berry   similar grading to me both grade 2s one 8 and one 5 cell,
still feeling rubbish and just want to be in my bed. I know you aren't supposed to have baths, anything hot on your tummy...but I could really do with a hot water bottle is that a definite no no

Thanks for all your thoughts and want some of your positive vibes to rub off on me  

Hi Polly I can't help with AMH either but hope someone can help you soon 


xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone!   I feel really happy... for now. We had such a laugh in ET with DR Raja and Nurse Mia, they r so funny! I also really liked our embryologist this time. I cant remember her name, but she is young with blonde hair, very friendly. There was music on during out ET and it was called "here comes the sun" Well DH thinks its a sign meaning SON not SUN lol I really hope so!!   We have 2 embryos to freeze for defo... possibly more, so thats good too. 

Irishlady - i'm not sure about having that feeling? Ive heard so many things about woman crying 'cause they think that there AF is about 2 arrive and they get a bfp. I'm   for you hunny xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome girls! I really appreciate it. I am going to take a bit of time to read back over this oard adn get to know everyone's situation a bit better.
Berry - that's great your ET went so well and I love the fact that song was playing! 
Irish - sending you positive vibes and hoping everything's ok xx


----------



## Shellsbells (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. Finally plucked up the courage to join the board. Have been following for months!

DH and I have been ttc for almost 5 years now without success. He has slight motility issue but other than all ok (which of course, makes it all the more frustrating!) M/C 2 1/2 years ago (just after our wedding day  ) and was placed on the NHS funded list for IVF in Jan 08. 

We have our up and down days. Sometimes we focus on enjoying life and ensuring we have a great time socially. However, there is also a baby boom at the moment which really hurts....

I spoke to ERI and they said the current list was around 2 1/2 years. Does this sound about right??

Looking forward to getting to know everyone better! x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

polly30 & Shellsbells Welcome to the mad house!!! lol Looking forward to getting to know you both and wish you both lots of luck with your treatments. xxxx


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Berry! And hello Shellsbelles, I'm new too (as of today!). Look forward to getting to know everyone. And any advice on AMH levels much appreicated


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello ladies... As there are a couple of newbies joining the board, I thought I would join too..  I also have been lurking for some time as this thread seems like a very supportive place..

Bit of history about me and hubby - we are both 35 and I have been off the pill since August 2007 and officially trying since Jan 08.  Not a sniff of a BFP so was referred for tests in January.  All fine with me, but hubby has sperm problems.  Low quantity and quality.  Apparently we still could get pg naturally, but that would be a miracle I think...!  So after some stress about dates (we were originally told July, then told November!), we are now down to start in August and we have our next appointment on 1 July to discuss treatment.  I have an added complication of a pacemaker so we have been referred to another consultant who can advise on the risks of having two embryos replaced.  Hopefully that appointment should come through this week/early next.

I just want to get started and feel like I am moving forward towards the end goal of a baby....Doing something and taking some control back makes me feel better...


Irishlady, I have been following your story and really hope it is positive news for you on Wednesday..

Berry - congrats on being PUPO!


Polly and ShellsBells - hello!  I look forward to sharing stories with you over the coming months.  I don't know much about AMH, I am sorry.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi newbies  

I wish I was in a more positive frame of mind to welcome you or have a cheery post but it isn't going to happen today.

I really feel like it is all over I have been bleeding for most of the day and had really bad cramps. Dh and I had a good cry when he got home from work, and is trying really hard to make me feel positive, but I just can't.  At this moment he is making me chicken noodle soup and if this doesn't work, which I feel it isn't going to I feel like I am really letting him down so much    God this is so rubbish.....

Think I better stop before I flood the keyboard  

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi newbies,

You have come to the right place for straight advice and   when needed so welcome!

irish - so sorry to hear your news, its so hard at this time in 2ww. After feeling yuck the last couple of days I now feel nothing.    that you'll soon receive good news         for the last lap.  Do you have a time for Wednesday blood test by the way? I've not and wonder if I should have one!

berry - congrats on your embies on board,   that 2ww goes all sunny and smoothly for you!

Kept busy in the office today which was good and had a laugh, hope tomorrow is the same.

Hx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady- I wish u could give u a big hug!!! I'm so so so sorry   I wish i could do something for u! PM me where u live, i'm gonna come visit u!!! I really hope this turns around for you. When our past tx have failed DH and i usually cry and hug too, it makes it worse cos when we see our hubbys cry i think its harder. I really want this too work for you. xxxx

Flash - Glad to hear ur keeping busy. How r u feeling? xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Flash I just checked the form they gave me home at the EC and it says go for blood test betwen 8 and 930. The last couple of days before my test I felt nothing too. Fingers crossed this is a good sign for you     

Irish     sorry this is hapening. Still    its not AF and your blood test on Wednesday is good news.

Im working the next couple of days but will try and check in to see your results.


xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Irishlady - I am so sorry to hear that you are bleeding...  Fingers crossed that it is not bad news for you.  Sending a big hug..  

Flash - good luck for your OTD...

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your kind thoughts it really does mean a lot  

Flash   for good news for you. Yes we are to go anytime between 8-9.30am, think we are both going to take the day off.

Dh has now made me choc self saucing pud so better go and get some of that  

xxx


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just looking for sum advice of any1 would know. i was put on the nhs waiting list in Oct 08 and was now thinking of self funding cz i know i still have about another 2years 2 wait. I have an app on 22 june for blood tests etc so would i tell them then that i want to self fund and how long would i wait till i started the treatment?

Thanks if any1 can help xox


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Twinkle, the current waiting list for self funding is 6 months from when you are added to the list.  So if you take this from your appointment in June, then you would get treatment in December....  This is what they told me at my blood test appointment at the end of May.

Not great but still quicker than the NHS list..

Hope this helps x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Irish, I hope this turns out well for you. When I started bleeding DP unearthed lots of internet stories of women who had bleeding during the 2WW and some for the whole pregnancy, all of whom gave birth successfully. I really sympathise it is awful not knowing, I hope you enjoy your pud-pud!
Thinking about you tonight.

Berry, I hope your two embies are settling in nicely for the long haul.

Twinkle we used a clinic in Europe last time, there are quite a few very popular clinics many of which can start treatment pretty much straight away and often for for a lower cost. Obviously, this is off-set by the inconvenience and cost of travel and accommodation, but if you treat it like a holiday it can be fun as well.

Jane I will be at the ERI on Friday as well, but I think you will be in and out long before I get there, will consider wearing a carnation, just in case.  

Hi Shells, Polly and Sparrow, welcome to the thread. I have only joined within the past couple of weeks, we are probably going to start treatment in July/August. I look forward to hearing how  you all get on.

Polly I'm sorry I can't tell you much about AMH, I don't even want to know mine, have you googled for positive stories, that always cheers me up.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Irish, how are you today hun?  I'm   it wasn't AF.  We're all here for you        Remember that there are people who go on to get a bfp even with bleeding.  I'm sure theres some threads on here.  

marta, which clinic did you go to in Europe?  How does the tx compare to here?

hi Twinke,  we've had to self fund all our cycles.  I would definitely tell them on the 22nd June that you want to go ahead this year.  As far as I remember its really easy to organise.

Jane, how are you keeping?  Only 3 days until your first scan!  You must be climbing the walls      It'll be so exciting. 

Berry, yay 2 little embies on board.   it works this time.  Your otd is 2 days after mine!  I feel nothing just now.  3rd time lucky for both of us hun.  

Shellsbells,    so sorry to read about your m/c.    nhs funding takes so much longer.  is self funding an option?

Cazzaw, how are you?  How did your first scan go  i can't remember if you said?  How long do you have to wait for your next one?

Flash, otd tomorrow?  I'm   for you hun.  Your bbq at the weekend sounded great.  

Polly, I had my AMH levels done but because the test results take quite a long time to come back - theyve only just recently started doing the tests - and I got caught up on tx I forgot to ask about the results!  Don't give up just because of these results.  You still have that 20% chance.  

I don't have much news..boring boring!  Dh's eldest is here with us so its a bit difficult to be on here at the moment.  I've been really busy and i'm a bit worried that i've been doing too much but it has taken my mind off tx.  I'm 4dp2dt now and wondering if its too early to check for symptoms??!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littlearecae - glad ur doing well hunny! Yeah i'm 2 days OTD after you! Yeah lets hope 3rd time luck for both of us!!! i'm so paranoid to sneeze or move... which i know is just stupid but i cant help it lol. I keep wondering if mt embies r growing well now.... 
Also for the 1st time ever the embryologist showed us our embryos up on the TV! My words were "awww they r soooo cute!" lol DH was like "ehhh they look like some bubbles on a dish!!" how rude!    Has any1 else every been shown this? 

What day does embryos start to implant? I had a day 3 transfer... so i'm guessing about day 6 or 7??  

Hope ur all well xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Berry we were shown ours we also got a scan pic of a blob! but were assured that was the fluid that the embies are put back in!! 

Irishlady how are you today? hope you are better try and remain   difficult i know we are all here for you   

Littlearca I have had my 12 week scan now nxt one around 20wks time flies eh! Hope you are not going too crazy in the 2WW!!

Hope everyone else are good.
C x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Still feeling rubbish and haven't gone into work. Couldn't stop crying this morning and hardly slept last night.
Bleeding still continuing...have given up hope, though dh is trying to make me remain positive. 

berry we saw it on the screen too

xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry for being away so long. I was on holidays, including a trip to A&E, but everythign was fine  

Flash - good luck for your test today!!

Jane - good luck for Friday scan

little areca- good luck with the 2ww

Irishlady - sorry to read that you are having a difficult time, hope it turns out well. Good luck for tomorrow

Berry - how are you?

A big Hello to all the newbies and everyone I did not mention above!

Sorry for being so short, am at work. 

Love

caroline Anne


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Irish I'm sorry the bleeding is really setting in. Again you can't be sure until you have your blood test done. Have you done any home tests? You must be feeling awful, so sorry. Was the choccy pud nice though?

Berry I went in alone, because DP was taking care of DS, but I was shown the embyros under the microscope. I didn't really know what to say because they didn't really look like anything in particular. The doctor seemed to expect me to recognise them or something.   I just googled and found an IVF site where they said 2-5 days after transfer for implantation, that's for a day three embryo and 1-3 days for a blastocyst.

Anne hi there, I hope you are OK, why did you have to go to A&E? Where was the holiday?

Cazzaw, hi there, I hope your scan goes well.

Areca how are you feeling? Any symptoms?
Re the two clinics  - I can't compare the actual procedures yet, because this will be our first UK IVF, but I suspect the clinic was a bit old-fashioned in Europe. We went to Hungary and paid under £2000 for the whole thing, but then there were flights, accommodation etc.. We had a two week holiday out of it so it was worth it in that sense. The doctor was very nice and spoke great English, but there were only a couple of nurses who spoke English, so I had to wait to speak to them. We weren't given loads of information about the procedures, very much the patient does as they are told and the doctor knows best, but to be honest I've found that a bit in the gynae dept at the ERI.
It will be really interesting to see how the ERI compares, so far the nurses are great.

Can I ask a general question about the ERI, they seem to be doing mainly three day transfers, did they discuss waiting longer for the transfer at all, or was it not an option?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta -  Thanks for that info.... I'll be so paranoid the nxt couple of days hoping that my embryos r implanting lol On my 1st tx i had 1 blast transfered back,a dn also 1 blast frozen. 2 be honest i think ERI are very new to doing blasts, it didnt work for me, but i was told i was just 'unlucky!'   xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi, still feeling really flat and down, and spent all day either asleep on lying on sofa watching daytime telly. Just want to know either way now..I have decided not to do any HPTs. Choc pud was yum thanks!!  

to everyone 

xx


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Just to say thanks littleareca for the info about your AMH - that's interesting thast the test is still very new to the ERI. I am really trying to put the results to the back of my mind and focus on the positive. 

Hello to the other fellow-newbies!  

Irish - I know I am very new here and we haven't really spoken as such, but just to add my thoughts to what the other ladies have already said. Sending you a hug and really hoping things work out for the best xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

12 hours to go until official test!!  

No news really, still the same crampy pains but now also feeling in a zombie state as I've hardly slept for the last 2 nights!   that the crampy pains are good and also that I'm so tired by bedtime tonight that i will sleep beyond 3 or 4am!

Just want to say THANK YOU for your supportive messages during this tx- you're all amazing!!  

irish- Of course will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying to hear good news from you,   Big cyber   .  I'll be there about 8.10-8.15, wearing black jeans probably if you want to say hello..

berry - think ur right that its day 6 or 7 for implant so snuggle down embies!!    how you feeling hun? are you feet up and DH rushing about?!!

littleareca -  hope the 2ww is not driivng you too loopy loo yet! Any twinges, yet??   and         for some good news on otd

martakeithy - not too sure about your question but i know in the past eri stuck to 2 or 3 dy transfers, did you get a chance to cht with docotr about it?   good luck 

 to everyone, 
Actually feel a bit physically sick when I think about making that phone call tomorrow anyway back tomorrow afternoon with whatever news.
Hx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Flash,   you get a positive result tomorrow and I know what you mean about the sleepless nights, during the day I am fine but once I turn off my bedside light my mind goes into overdrive. 

I have managed to cut the grass this evening, most energetic  thing I have done for ages    

Thank you for all your kind wishes and I will be back tomorrow with the news, though I pretty much know what it will be    

Flash think I will be there a bit later than that. Have you managed to get out of work till you have to make the phone call??

  to everyone else

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Flash - i'm feeling rubbish now. I have been having AF type of pains today and i dont understand why, maybe its from EC or even the Gel?? also i have a really sore throat and i'm too scared to take anything, i just hope i dont get ill. My embryos r 4 days old so not even possible for them to start to implant yet, i dont understand why i'm having AF pains, i'm going a bit crazy. I'm also finding it hard to stay in bed or on the sofa, its soooo boring lol I hope ur crampy pains are good pains   Is ur OTD 2morrow?? How u feeling about it? xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Berry - sorry to hear that you are having cramps...  I am sure it will be nothing, but our minds work overtime in these situations...

Flash - good luck for tomorrow..  

Irish - it is not over until you know for sure...  I am sending a tonne of positive vibes for you          

Hello to everyone else..  

We are trying to book a holiday for July to relax before treatment starts..  I am thinking Mexico for a week..  I was originally put off by swine flu, but given the number of cases in Scotland and also that someone in the office has been quarantined with suspected swine flu, you can catch it anywhere!

Will try and book tomorrow...  Good to have something to take my mind of the constant obsession with tx..


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I hope tomorrow brings the news you both want Flash and Irish. Specially crossed fingers for you Irish and a big hug, and thank you for the group hug Flash, it made me laugh.
Berry, it's the 2ww madness isn't it, I think it's time to take up a very time-consuming and engrossing new hobby, just to stop you turning into a crazy woman.
Oh and look at this http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11098040 and this http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1058408.stm
I hope they let us post links on here, if not just google for effects of intercourse on ivf. As far as I can see the semen of the male partner could help the uterus not to reject the embryos after implantation, it seems to make a difference at around the 6 week stage, so time to put on the Barry White Berry. 
I think we mentioned the 5 day transfer possibility to Dr Raja, but I can't remember what he said. Will ask the nurse on Friday.
Sparrow, how exotic, have you been to Mexico before?
Polly have you heard of affirmations, I have been reading that they can help. It sounds like a load of twaddle when you read about it, but I'll try anything once. I think I had a hard time being positive last time, even on embryo transfer day I felt totally hollow and not positive at all.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

berry - oh hun,  focus on  and try and relax, i know its hard. I'm restless as well and cant sit still but found eBay and internet shopping *extremely * useful when i was try to relax during 2ww!!   . I bought a box set of House DVD's which were fab to keep me on the sofa for a couple of hours 

irish - I'm going to the work thing in the morning as I cant stand hanging around the house and then will leave after the lunch!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

morning everyone,

I did not sleep a wink lastnight as i'm feeling so so ill now! My throat is so sore its like i'm have a throat full of glass. Does any1 know if i can take lockets? or soothers? i'm so upset cos i have actually been boaking cos i'm so chocked up, i'm worried i'm danaged my embryos now! 

Good luck to Flasg and Irishlady today, thinking about you both xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

As we thought a       

Flash I really hope you get a positive  

Will take a break from here for a while but wanted to send lots of positive thoughts and best wishes to the rest of you.
Little areca and berry I hope you get your   and don't find the 2ww too stressful.


 xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohh Irish! I'm so so sorry hunny!!    Its so hard and no words can help. I know how you feel and i also feel i'm gonna have the same result. Take care, i'm thinking of you and ur DH xxx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Irishlady     

Take care

C x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

come on flash!


----------



## Twinkle0801 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the help. sorry to hear irishlady xox


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

just quickly checking since Im at work.

Irish I am so sorry it was BFN        

Will check back later to see how Flash got on.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Irish I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN. I hope you are coping OK. I don't know if it helps, but I was so low afterwards, but actually feel pretty human now, a month down the line even though it has taken a while. What did the clinic say to you?
Take it easy and lots of choccy pudding for the next couple of days. Hopefully, the weather will pick up soon and you can get out and about again.
Big hugs for you and your DH.   

Berry, you poor old thing. You are allowed paracetamol when you are pg, so perhaps you could take a lemsip for your throat? I'm not sure about cloraseptic, but that throat spray stuff is really good and you don't actually ingest it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Biochem preg for us, HCG level was 21      need to return next Wed to check if the level has gone down.  Nurse said in their experience it was too low and wouldn't be a viable prg.

We're heartbroken and have had tears and hugs on the sofa since result as not sure where this journey goes from here    or if we carry on at all.
Sorry irish - so sorry to hear it was BFN for you  , its so unfair.  Take good care of you and DH, and thinking of you for your plans for going forward     

I'll check in again soon but in the meantime,  take care and   for your tx.

Hx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Flash=i'm so sorry!!! words cant explain these situations. take care    xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh flash I am so sorry    

Thinking of you and dh 

Life is just so unfair  

xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Flash I am really sorry       take some time to look after each other for a bit before you decide how to move forward.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Flash and Irish - so sorry to hear your news....  Sending big hugs.. x


----------



## Shellsbells (Apr 13, 2009)

Flash & Irish - Sorry to hear it was not to be this time    

Look after yourselves xx


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Flash and Irish I was thinking of you both today and am so sad to hear your news. Sending you both a hug and best wishes for the strength you and your DHs need to get through this. xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Flash and Irish, I am so so sorry for both of you.  Take time out but remember we're always here for you.  Big hugs to you both


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Flash, I'm so sorry to hear that your levels are too low. I know it's a long shot, but could it be a late implantation? This is so hard to cope with, but it sounds as if you are supporting each other really well. 
Sending you both a huge hug and hoping you feel better very soon.


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Not posted on here for a while but still been reading all the posts.
Just wanted to say to Irishlady and Flash that I am so sorry to hear your news - thinking of you both and sending you lots of love.

Lots of love to everyone

Hannahxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Irish & Flash - I'm so sorry to hear your news girls    Been thinking about you both, but not had a chance to get online to check your news.  Sending you and your DH's massive hugs  .  Hoping you're taking care of each other.  I'm up for a cup of coffee sometime if you want to get together to have a rant and a moan!

Berry & Littleareac - good luck with your 2ww's, try not to go too loopy   .  Keeping fingers crossed for you     

Hello to all the newbies, I'm one of the oldies on the board  and taking a bit of a break just now, but hopefully catch up with you soon.  Wishing you all the best for your treatments, and all this waiting!  If you don't mind the travelling, it is possible to be treated in another hospital in a shorter timescale - GCRM has very little waiting list if you self fund, (plus you could stay on the ERI waiting list in the mean time - its a bit cheeky and if they find out they'll take you off the list, only problem is that the 2 clinics can't learn from previous cycles).  Also it might be worth finding out what the waiting lists are for NHS in Glasgow or Dundee, as your GP may be able to refer you there if you push for it.  

Big hugs to everyone else.  Off to pack for heading to Glasgow tomorrow to see Take That!!  
Dxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

was checking for news from Flash and Irish. So sorry to read that you had sad news. Am thinking of you both and hope that you and your DHs can support each other through this hard time. Wishing you the very best for your future and sending you masses of  .

Caroline Anne


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok girls, i have had a little experience but i dont know what it is, i dont know if its a good thing or evern if it is anything?   I'm hoping that some1 can help me. I have been prescribed Crinone® (progesterone gel) which i have never used b4... yesterday and 2day i have been noticing a very light sort of pink dry discharge... its very very light but i have never had anything like this. I never spot b4 my af and af is not due intil 1st of july anyway.I had not said anything as i thought it was nothing, so i mentioned it 2 dh and told him not to get his hopes up as it was prob nothing and as soon as i showed him his eyes got big and said thats defo pink! What is this? good or bad? or is it just an effect of the Crinone® (progesterone gel) when it drys in??  i am now 7 days post Ovulation.... help! i think its too early to be an implantation bleed! way too early.

 

Thanks Berry xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Irish and Flash, I hope you are managing OK. It is so hard when it doesn't work out and you need to grieve for your loss. I hope you are both feeling OK soon.
Jane how was your scan today? 
I just wanted to check in with the latest news for us. We had an appointment just after lunch and it went OK. We had a nice chat with the nurse and poor old DP had to go and do the business in a little room. He had the all clear, apart from a slight drop in motility compared with the last time, but the doctor said it can fluctuate normally. DP looked a bit miffed though.
I explained that I was only at the start of this cycle after the cycle which followed the bleeding.  
The nurse said she would check, but thought it was likely we would really be looking at September for the IVF, rather than August, so that there are three months between the failed IVF cycle and the fresh IVF cycle. She said it would be good if we could get the details of the past cycle from our last clinic.
The nurse took a blood sample for the stinky AMH thing, which I don't really want, in case it makes me feel like giving up.
It looks like we would be on the the long protocol and likely to start the down-regging in August.
Hope you are doing OK Berry?
Hi Anne, how are you feeling? Do you have another scan planned?
Peanuts hi there, do have a plan for your next step, or are you just enjoying a break from the drama? It's can all get a bit much can't it! 
I think I will look into my next career move, otherwise I'm in danger of becoming obsessed by all this. Aaargh!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Berry,
I am no expert, but I have read that the gel can cause irritation of the cervix and a little pink discharge. 
How are you feeling?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm feeling ok. Thats prob what the pink stuff is then! Damn It!! i thought i was luck it it was gonna me implantation bleeding!   Oh well, i knew it was too good 2 be true. I'm feeling a bit better as i have been loaded with the cold and had a very sore throat. I just want this 2ww to b over and be a success, but i know its a lot to ask. 

xxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Hope you don't mind me hi-jacking the thread.

I am new to FF and just been told today that we are having to try IVF.. Was expecting it but am still feel a bit weird about it.

I am now in your wee gang, which i am happy about, as you all seem so lovely.

Was told that ERI NHS waiting list was 2-2.5 years. (Just don't want to wait that long... been three years already!)
The ERI Private was around 6-8 months, and the GCRM is around a 3 month wait.  
The doc also said that the ERI has the best success rate in Scotland, not sure if he was just bigging up the ERI...LOL

Was just wondering if anyone could shed some light on which unit was the better, if anyone has any experience of them both?

As i am joining your group today, i hope that it is one in one out, and someone gets their BFP very very soon.

Thanks 

Claire

xxxx


----------



## SuzanneandCharlie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Claire, Just to say Welcome, and we hope you will feel at home on this thread, My wife and I had a total of 5years to wait at the ERI, for 'Actual IVF', Suzanne started with the clinic in 2003, 3years of scans and treatments like basic clomid, when all failed we had to wait for another 2years before the serious side started, IVF, we had our first treatment in 2008, but if failed.
Yes Edinburgh has an excellent success rate, the best in the UK I believe, what gets me, is all the staff at the ERI clinic are truly wonderful and caring, they become like part of your family, I hope this reasurse you, we like the ERI care very much, for our wanted dream Baby,

Lots of Love,

Charles and Suzanne x.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, that was a nice post... Made me  

We heard that Glasgow was a bit cheaper, so am just awaiting a consultation with them. Its all a bit new to us as it was only yesterday we found this out.  

You wouldn't think there would be SO many choices and factors to consider eh?!

Best Wishes.

Claire


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Well today i'm 6pt and I am hating every second of it!! I have not had anymore of the 'pinky discharge' since friday... so i dunno what it was?? surly if the gel was irittating my cervix it would still be as its not had time to not be irritated?? i dunno, its too confusing for me. I've been having AF mild cramps on and off, but yesterday i had 2 Really strong cramps.... they were really sore, i thought it was all over!I've also got a little bit of a sore lower back, but DH keeps saying thats cos i'm just sitting on my   all day lol!! (.)(.) r also very swollen and have a few large veins on them, sometimes it looks like more than others. I hate the 2ww it drives me crazy!! but i dont mind it if i get a BFP     

Only 4 more LONGGGGG days to go!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Flash & Irish - i hope ur both ok  

berry xxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Berry, that all sounds good to me the spotting and the boobs could be pg symptoms. Fingers crossed for you and bubs.
Claire hi there. I saw this IVF clinic league table on the bbc http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6247567.stm
ERI does score well, the highest score is 0 (strangely) and the only clinics with that score seem to be in London. The two Glasgow clinics are lower than ERI, you can read clinic reports on the HFEA website.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think i have slight pinky discharge again.... i du=ont know if its just my eyes though... i need a microscope lol 

This is such a drama!!!


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Berry,

try nto to worry and if you cannto wait, give the cinic a ring and have them examine you. I have pink/brown discharge at the moment and went for a check up. It was my cervix and it comes and goes at the moment. Hugely worrying to me, cause I thought I started bleeding and loosing my bubs. But seems to be nothing. i am guessing that the gel is irritaign you cervix, and this can come and go too, but again, if you want certainty, go for an examination.
Good luck with is all. And I hope the rest of yoru 2WW goes quickly. 
Just rember that side effects can be from the extra oestrogen you take (so can the irritation fo teh cervix by teh way!!) and just to confuse you: after my 2WW and before my 7 week scan I had NO side effects, which freaked me out, but they soon caught up wiht me  .

Goo luck hunnie.

Caroline


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Berry sorry you're getting this discharge, but the fact that its discharge is probably ok. But still worrying. What day are you having your test?

Caroline sorry your having this discharge too, scary. Hope it settles soon.

Claire I dont know about Glasgow but I can definately vouch for ERI, I have had 2 successful tx there.

Martakeithy sorry your having to wait another month but Im sure they know what they are doing when they want you to rest another month.

Flash & Irishlady, hope your are looking after yourselves and dh's.   

Been having a lazy morning, better go and get something done.

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Jane,

OTD is Friday and i'm sooo dreading it!!! I just know its gonna be a BFN, thats what it always is and i dont think i will every EVER see a Positive result. I feel like a complete failure  

Sorry to be so negative... but u know what i'm like.... a big negative walking disaster!!!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, hope you're okay hun.  I had brown with the discharge yesterday.

I think i've done something stupid.  I did an hpt today 10dp2dt and it was a bfn    i am devastated.  I never wanted to think about donor eggs but I think i'm going to have to now.  I don't know where to even begin.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Berry please try to be positive. Think this way that you can enjoy the next few days thinking it could be bfp. Sending you lots of positive vibes                       

Little areca please try not to give up hope yet. Are you testing Wednesday? Nurse told met that hpt wouldnt pick up results lower than 25 so e.g your result might be 20 today and it roughly doubles so 40 tomorrow and then 80 on test day (50+ is good bfp). Does that make sense. Brown discharge is fine because its old blood so could be implantation bleed. Sending you lots of positive vibes too


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca -     No HPT!!! I'm calling the     to you!! I did that on my last tx and i spoilt my last few days of being pupo. Its way 2 early hun!!! And like Jane said brown is good!!!! Implantation... at least u r not having Salmon coloured discharge!!! thats worse!!! I phone clinic and Emma told me not too worry... so i'm gonna try be calm. I hope ur ok, U will have ur own baby!!! lots of hugs hunny!! xxx     


Jane - i'm gonna try. Thanks for ur words of encouragement, really appreciate it xxx 


AnneS - Thank you too for your kind words! I'm glad everything went well with ur check up!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone
Areca and Berry, nearly there. It's so hard isn't it! The HPT could be wrong, it's a bit early and the implantation could have been late. I have read that girls are slower developers than boys when it comes to embryos - not sure of the truth in that.

Jane how was your scan, it was Friday wasn't it?

I have to phone the ERI tomorrow to hear the news about my AMH (boooo) and the dates they want to go with for the IVF, so will keep you all posted.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Martakeithy - good luck with ur Blood tomorrow hun.

Well, i had a little bit of more pink discharge this afternoon mixed with a lot of clumps..... sorry for the TMI! so i phoned clinic and spoke to Emma, she was rather excited when i told her what had been happening.... she said "oh thats very common in early preg!" and i was like... eh what? she said dont worry, its common in early preg, it sound like its ur cervix cos if it was ur lining it would be RED blood... she was all happy! But Emma is always happy, lol maybe i'm reading too much into it.... but she did not say anything about the cervix being irritated by the gel. She just said its very common to get a lot of clumpy discharge..... so.. i feel basically just the same!   

xxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

i'm officially going mad     
on my last 2 failed tx AF has always started 2 days before otd.  That would have been yesterday but it still hasn't started.  This morning i woke up and was petrified of going to the loo in case i saw blood - none - and there is no way i'm touching a pee stick today.    

does anyone know if crinone gel can actually stop af from arriving early?  i still have no side effects whatsoever, maybe a little nausea but thats most likely nerves.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

littleareca- i'm going crazy too     i feel so so down. I have a lot of discharge from the gel... i dont really like the gel, however when i have used the bullets i have always been bloated and had a lot of spots, this time i've not.  What r u doing 2day? xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

little areca and berry I so hope this time is your time   

First proper week back at work and typically the sun is shining, I also have my appraisal this afternoon and am really nervous about it  

Dh and I are thinking about going for counselling but really don't fancy going back to ERI for it. Does anyone know if they can meet you outwith the hospital or the department? Have put off calling them to arrange review...may pluck up the courage next week.

Big   to you all

xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

berry, i'm going to have a knicker watching day today!  I think we'll take the dogs a walk as its gorgous, and then we are working this evening.  What are you up to?  Like you i'm not bloated this time nor too spotty!  I feel fine, i'm not sure if i really feel AF is about to arrive although sometimes i do get little cramps and think she's imminent.  I have no 'leakage'    of crinone gel though.  Do you think AF is really there and just can't come out.  bleugh!!            

marta, how were your AMH results?

jane, how are you doing?  I really hope your right about hcg levels.   

hi everyone else 
xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

irish, we're going for counselling at the hospital - as far as i'm aware you have to go there.  Its odd going when your not having tx and still see all the staff going about their usual business.  Its really worth it hun.  its helping us get through some horrible times.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - thanks for the wishes, i hope ur ok. I've been thinking about u lots   

Littleareca - I am getting so so so much gunk!! its discusting! I feel really rubbish today! I'm not doing much today to be honest, just another lazy rubbish day at home.... but i cant be botherd doing anything else lol I am defo going    now!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

and in as quick a flash as that its all over      i didn't even get spotting af has arrived so quickly.  i am gutted.

So i guess i'm moving onto tx number 4    we'll have to have donor eggs now.  i can't keep on putting dh and me through this any more.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

OHHHHH littleareca I'm so so sosrry hunny!! I dont know what 2 say!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

I am so sorry   

Big hugs to you both 

xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Little Areca - I am so sorry AF has arrived...  Big hugs to you and DH...     

Berry - hope all is ok with you....

Irish - I would recommend counselling, I have not had it at ERI but have had it elsewhere and it is so good to help sort out your feelings..

Sorry I have not been on recently, I had a Take That weekend and then my Aunty died suddenly from a brain haemorrhage today.  She was only 46.  Life can be so cruel, on so many levels....

 to you all....  xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

JSparrow - i'm really sorry to hear about ur auntie.   

xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Areca I'm so sorry to hear about the bleeding. It doesn't sound great, but you still have to get the blood levels, just in case. My lovely DP went and found loads of stories on the internet about bleeding after IVF, which still led to pg. You can get through this. Sorry things are so hard for you just now.

Irish, I'm not sure about seeing you outside, but I am thinking of going before the next treatment, because I still feel a bit anxious about the last failure. One minute I'm fine then I feel really down followed by being really snappy. I keep telling off my poor DS when he is just being a little kid. I think get all the help you can, this is really hard. Hope you are feeling OK.

Berry, not long now sweetie, perhaps you could learn the guitar between now and Friday, pass the time. 

Sparrow, I'm so sorry to hear about your auntie, that is awful new for you. No wonder you are preoccupied. So young. It sounds as if it was very quick, what a shock!

I phoned today, but the AMH results aren't back so no much on that front. On the other hand, it looks as if we can start the process again after my next AF. The last time I started the pill just after my cycle started, but it could be a day 21 start this time, not quite sure. I asked about genetic testing of the embryos, but they don't offer it at ERI.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry girls not been on all week after the biochem result, thanks for all your great messages  

Help, advice please!!  Returned to ERI this morning to check HCG level (which was 21 last week and as they said was too low and would prob go down)  Just phoned to get the result of test and they say it has increased to about 175 and I need to return for 6 week scan next Wednesday and to check the HCG level again.  I'm pretty sure this is nothing to get excited about   but was totally not expecting this, plus I had a bleed at the weekend so surely, surely, the HCG level has increased (for whatever reason) but a prg is still not possible or !!!!! what!!! I couldn't think of what to say but nurse said the scan next week is to check for a sac and see what "else is going on".  Oh help, not even told DH yet!! 

Any advice or experience gratefully received  

Hx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Flash  Thats wonderful news hun!!! i would take that as a positive hun!!! 175!!!! thats great hunny!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

just a quick message for 

Flash - ring the clininc again and ask them to clarify. Hormons can do strange things after treatment and they need to explain to you the worst and best possibilities here. If you cannot do it, ask DH. You have to wait for the scan anyway, so don't make yourself more nervous by waiting for some answers as well. 
If they are checking for a sack, it can be an empty one but your body might support it - a sort of fake pregnancy. I am so sorry this sounds so cruel, my friend had it. Am thinking of you  . I am so sorry that you have to go through an extra hard time.    
I guess there is tiny possibility that it is a late positiv. Am amazed that did not clarify this. More   for you!!

Little areca - so sorry that your Af arrived. Life is so cruel. Sending you huge      


JSparrow - so sorry to hear about your auntie.  

Berry - You are having such a hard wait. I hope you will still get that BFP in the end though. Hang on in there!!!


Me: had some more (old?) blood mixed in with my discharge (sorry tmi) and rang hospital who told me to come in for yet another check up. Spend most of yesterday there, but was told, cervix closed so everything good as far as they can tell and to wait till Monday (20 week scan). Then checked for two heart beats , but were not sure whether there were two - I am past worrying. This is too scary for words. Can't wait till Monday now to get answers.

Am thinking of you all on your journeys.

Caroline Anne


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Caroline Anne, I think my gut instinct was something along these lines although I couldn't quite piece together my memory. I think know already that this is not meant to be  
I Googled "empty sac" and found more stuff (which again I've heard before) that is good - and bad to know. Pray that we are not faced with any of those "worse case" scenarios   Not sure whether to speak to eri again or not- I'll sleep on it and see how I feel tomorrow.
I've got a horrible feeling now that its going to be a long week   

Hx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh flash i'm so sorry hun, i thought it was a good sign.... sorry! 

xxxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

That's OK berry..

     for you for Friday, stay relaxed and got fingers and toes crossed for BFP


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Flash sorry to hear you have more waiting and stressful times. It didn't sound like the nurse explained it v well.   

Berry how are you doing? Hope and pray it is your time  

Jsparrow - sorry to hear about your auntie, she was so young and it sounded so sudden  

martakeithy hope you are doing ok and you get your AMH results soon 

Sending Littleareca   

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm feeling AF coming.... its starting to get really sore, i just know that af is gonna come. I know its over for me now


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home........................ 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=198372.new#new


----------

